# The "In Her Name" Series: Sale Prices Through End of March



## Michael R. Hicks

UPDATE: The books of the In Her Name series are on sale through the end of March! Prices should be in effect as of the 15th. Enjoy




*Welcome to my author thread!*

This is where I have all my books listed with some information about them (and me). I'll post periodic updates here (although they'll likely be a bit out of date - check the end of the thread for the latest!), and please feel free to post on this thread if you'd like to chat about my books or anything else that takes your fancy! 

*About my books*

My "flagship line" is the _In Her Name_ trilogy. While it's generally considered science fiction/fantasy, it also blends in elements of military science fiction, political thriller, and romance. That may seem unusual, and it is, but even readers who don't generally care for sci-fi/fantasy books have really enjoyed it - please feel free to take a look at the reader reviews and see what you think. I'm currently working on a prequel (_First Contact_) that I hope to have out by late summer 2009.

The other book I've published is on how to publish _your_ book on the Amazon Kindle!

_While I list only the Kindle editions here, all of my books are also available in print, and the first few chapters are available on my web site._


*Title:* _In Her Name (Omnibus Edition)_

*Description:* If you're looking for a book that you won't want to put down and won't want to end, you might want to check this one out! It's an epic coming-of-age hero saga of Reza Gard, a young human caught up in the century-long galactic war between the Human Confederation and the alien Kreelan Empire. It has science fiction, fantasy (without magic), elements of a political thriller, and romance to tie it all together. For a full description, here's the Amazon page. This book was also a selection for a Kindleboards Book Klub!

*Rating:* 5 stars on Amazon (33 reviews at last count), plus independent book reviews by The Book Smugglers, BookLoons.com, PODBRAM, Fantasy Book Critic, and GenreReviews.

*Notes:* This is the omnibus edition of the _In Her Name_ trilogy that contains all three of the standalone novels - _Empire_, _Confederation_, and _Final Battle_ - in one volume. There is also additional information in the original standalone KB thread


*Title:* _In Her Name: Empire_

*Description:* _Empire_ is Book One of the original _In Her Name_ trilogy, and follows Reza Gard's capture by the Kreelan Empire and the development of his relationship with a young alien warrior, Esah-Zhurah. For more details, scope out the Amazon page!

*Rating:* Five stars on Amazon (3 reader reviews), but it's exactly the same text as the first book contained in the omnibus edition, so feel free to check out those, too!



*Title:* _In Her Name: Confederation_

*Description:* This is Book Two of the original _In Her Name_ trilogy, and takes up with Reza Gard returning to the Human Confederation after being exiled from the Empire. This book isn't yet available, but you can read more details here.



*Title:* _In Her Name: Final Battle_

*Description:* This is Book Three of the original _In Her Name_ trilogy, and covers the climactic end of the story of Reza Gard and the war between the Humans and the Kreelan Empire! This book isn't yet available, but you can read more details here.



*Title:* _In Her Name: First Contact_

*Description:* This is an all-new book that I'm currently working on. Set a century before the events of the original trilogy, _First Contact_ tells of the first encounter between humans and the Kreelan Empire and the beginning of the war. This book isn't yet available, but you can read more details here. There is more information on the original Kindleboards thread.



*Title:* _Publish Your Book On The Amazon Kindle: A Practical Guide_

*Description:* I wrote this book specifically for folks who don't have a lot of - or any - technical background, and who are frustrated with the seemingly mystical process of getting a book published on the Kindle. Chances are you're an author or publisher who doesn't want to deal with a lot of technical mumbo-jumbo and just wants to get the job done so you can get back to writing. This book will take away the mystery and frustration, and give you a clear path to success.

*Rating:* 5-stars on Amazon (6 reader reviews thus far). 


_Note: This post was modified from the original to include all of my books - enjoy! M.R. Hicks_


----------



## Leslie

Show us the cover, Mike, and give us a link with Kindleboards as the affiliate! LOL


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

D'oh! I forgot about that - a picture says a thousand words! 

And why not a little tidbit from one of the on-line reviews:

"Hicks blends fantasy, science fiction, and romance together to create a story that crosses genres, and will appeal to a wide range of readers...Hicks has created some of the most memorable, likable characters I have read about in a long time. Reza is the quintessential coming-of-age hero, starting as a young, scared boy, and ending up a strong, confident warrior. He is surrounded by strong, powerful women, who each have their own struggles...I highly recommend this novel to lovers of fantasy and science fiction, as well as anyone who enjoys an engrossing, fast-paced novel set in a new and fascinating world."

So check out _In Her Name_ (and help out Kindleboards!)... 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Sailor

strange, when I clicked on both links bottom links, the book and the http, this is what I got on amazon:

Dragonflight/Quest (Kindle Edition)
by Anne Mccaffrey (Author)

The first post's link brought the book up.



corrected by sailor to add that the first post link worked.


----------



## sherylb

Thanks for the post!

I love that type of book and your reviews are fantastic so I just bought your book through the orginal posting link. 

You need to know, though, that the last posting link takes me to here:  Dragonflight/Quest (Kindle Edition)
by Anne Mccaffrey (Author)     

Sheryl


----------



## Leslie

The links have been fixed. Sorry for the confusion and sorry for the mixup, Mike!

Here it is again:


----------



## sherylb

Leslie- Your link I believe was fine...it's Mike's link in his last post that goes awry.
Sheryl


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

D'oh! I just copied Leslie's link, but I think it's fixed now. 

And Sheryl, that's AWESOME! Thanks so much - I hope you enjoy it!!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Snapcat

Hm weird, it says it is "not yet available" on the kindle page when I go to it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

There is an older version that appears in the catalog that says it's not available (still waiting for Amazon to sort that out!), but here's the URL direct to the current "live" version:











P.S. Thanks for the link fix, Betsy!


----------



## sherylb

OK, I've read this fantastic book and I can recommend it without reservation!   

After the first couple of chapters I could not put this book down. It is a long read but one you need to add to your library if you are a fan of Science Fiction, SciFi (someone pointed out these are two different genres  ) and/or Fantasy. The characters are well developed, the story is fabulous and it made me laugh and cry (just like a good book should) and the ending tied all together and made sense.  All in all a total "thumbs up" read and for a very good price!!

Another great thing about buying this book is it was written by our very own Kreelanwarrior!  I am in total awe of anyone who has the talent to write a book such as this.  Way to go Mike and are there any more in the works?

Sheryl


----------



## cush

My wife Jo just finished this book and wanted me to say that she *really* enjoyed it. Very well written with characters you feel you know after a few pages. She was roped in after the first two pages. I am looking forward to reading it (must get off the Board...must get off the Board....).

Any more fiction in the offing, Mike?


----------



## Chad Winters

kreelanwarrior said:


>


Is that Capt. Kirk's girlfriend? 

ok I put the sample in my que...... looks interesting


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Sheryl, Cush -

Thanks, that made my morning! And reviews on Amazon are always welcome! <big cheesy grin!>

I'm really glad you enjoyed the book (well, technically Cush has yet to enjoy it himself - LOL!)! Reader feedback is what really makes the effort of writing worthwhile. _In Her Name_ took four years (part-time) to put together, but it was a lot of fun. I actually didn't plan out the plot or anything; I picked up a story idea I had early in college and dropped in a drawer somewhere, then these characters started popping out of the woodwork and getting into trouble - I never knew what was going to happen!

As for what's next, I'm not really sure - that's something I've been dithering over. A part of me wants to do more in this universe: I've got ideas for three prequels, working their way back in time from the events of _In Her Name_ - the origins of the war between the Empire and the Confederation; Tesh-Dar's life up to the start of the war; and the foundation of the First Empire. The only thing that's holding me back is that I suspect at least the first two would lack a romantic backstory that, I believe, is what gives _In Her Name_ its core strength. They could still be good stories, but I don't think they'd be nearly as powerful. Then again, with the way I write - sort of just dumping myself into a virtual reality environment and frantically writing down what's going on around me - who the heck knows? LOL!

The other story I've been pondering is on a vampire theme, but I think a bit (!) different than the other vampire stories that seem to have flooded the market in the last couple years (nothing against that - I love the vampire theme - it's just interesting how many have appeared!).

But I guess I do have to get off my behind and actually start writing something. I've been so busy trying to get _In Her Name_ done, then putting together a book on how to publish on the Kindle to help folks do that (because Amazon support for Kindle publishing is *horrible*!) that I haven't really made time to work on new stuff. I need to live on a planet that has longer days! Ha!

Okay, that's enough blabbing from me. Again, thanks so much for the feedback, and Chad, I hope you enjoy the sample! 

Now I need to go make some breakfast - pancakes with chocolate chips and some sausage on the side!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Jeff

kreelanwarrior said:


> ...putting together a book on how to publish on the Kindle to help folks do that (because Amazon support for Kindle publishing is *horrible*!) ...


Hurry up! 

Seriously, your posts on the DTP forum have been very helpful. Thank you. If you need beta readers&#8230;.

Earlier I sent you a PM with a DTP related question.

Jeff


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Jeff -

LOL! That's one of the many reasons I can't wait until I retire: I can write FULL time. Well, when I'm not spending time on the boards... ;-)

July 16, 2019...come on, baby!!

Mike


----------



## sherylb

Mike- 

Just so you know, "I'm your greatest fan!" OK are you creeped out yet?    

Seriously, Dude, you need to get writing on something else. Don't let that talent lie dormant.

I was remiss in not mentioning the romantic theme in my previous post. It's what drives the book and what is ultimately the most satisfying about the characters. I found this book such an engrossing read. The Universe you created is so rich and real I just wanted to be a part of it.

I think my DH is very glad I have finished it though, I didn't talk to him for a week I was so busy reading at every available opportunity! 

Sheryl


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Sheryl -

Nah, I'm not creeped out - that's cool! Although, technically, my biggest fan at the moment is Sasha (our male Siberian cat) who's following me around the kitchen, meowing pitifully as he waits for me to get his dinner ready.  

But again, that's really great to hear, particularly that you found yourself so immersed in that world (it is pretty cool, isn't it?). When I had finished the book and first got it published (after the manuscript sat under my desk since the mid-1990s), I had been grappling with the concept of how to define (for myself) if it was successful. Number of sales? If I could somehow convince someone to make a movie (and, personally, I think it'd make a pretty darn good trilogy)? Etc.

But sales are a numbers game driven by marketing and promotion - how many books have we all read that were "pushed" well, but that weren't really all that good - and a movie(s) is only worthwhile if it's done right, like Peter Jackson's Lord of the Rings trilogy. 

In the end I decided that success actually had a very basic measure: reader feedback. If people who read it really enjoy it, then it's a success, regardless of how many or few copies ever sold. And on that score, judging by what folks like you have told me thus far, I feel like the time I invested in writing it was definitely worthwhile. 

Okay, where's that darn cat...

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Oh, and you could always consider posting _In Her Name_ in the Books Recommended by our Members thread. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## cush

Mike- From your earlier post

"The other story I've been pondering is on a vampire theme, but I think a bit (!)"
GROAN!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Cush -

LOL!! Yeah, that isn't my first choice - the vampire market is a bit saturated these days! That's the kicker - this story idea is about 10 years old...<sigh>

But I think I have some ideas percolating on a prequel for _In Her Name_...maybe some preliminary writing tomorrow...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Sheryl, Jeff, et al -

Okay, I've actually started tapping away on the next novel, tentatively titled "In Her Name: The Last War." Hopefully it won't take quite as long as the first one to finish! LOL!  

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Jeff

Keep us informed.


----------



## sherylb

Yay Mike!!


----------



## cush

Mike- the
GROAN!
Was for the pun I thought I detected, not the subject matter!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

> Was for the pun I thought I detected, not the subject matter!


Cush -

LOL! Darn, I missed my own unintentional pun!! 

Mike


----------



## bkworm8it

Another book to add to my long list of books to read. Ya know before kindle I only had two copy paper boxes full of books to read. Now with kindle - hmmm what's the equivilent of 4 copy paper boxes in memory?  I've got to quite looking at The Book Corner section LOL... 

Off to download...

TheresaM


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Theresa -

LOL! Yeah, my wife is up to something like 18 *pages* of samples that she wants to check out. Heck, you could do nothing but read samples all day! Ha!

Anyway, I hope you take the time to check out _In Her Name_ and that you enjoy it! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## ScrappingForever

kreelanwarrior said:


> LOL! Yeah, my wife is up to something like 18 *pages* of samples that she wants to check out. Heck, you could do nothing but read samples all day! Ha!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


I *do not* have 18 pages of samples and I never did! Sheesh! I only had 8....at the most. Then I had to send my first Kindle back and get it replace, and now I only have a measly 3 pages! (I plan on working on that number here a bit this weekend. Doesn't give me nearly enough variety. And variety is the spice of life, doncha know! )

Oh, and Sheryl, not to put too fine a point on it, but I think I have that "Mike's greatest fan" spot. Sorry. You can be his next greatest fan! 

His book is wonderful, isn't it! Who knew this man of mine could write so well! Well, actually, I did, but I was only aware of how well he wrote at work, not this fiction stuff. I'm hoping we'll all see many, many more fantastic novels from this man of mine. He has quite the fertile imagination. 

By the way, nice to meet you all!


----------



## chynared21

ScrappingForever said:


> I *do not* have 18 pages of samples and I never did! Sheesh! I only had 8....at the most. Then I had to send my first Kindle back and get it replace, and now I only have a measly 3 pages! (I plan on working on that number here a bit this weekend. Doesn't give me nearly enough variety. And variety is the spice of life, doncha know! )
> 
> Oh, and Sheryl, not to put too fine a point on it, but I think I have that "Mike's greatest fan" spot. Sorry. You can be his next greatest fan!
> 
> His book is wonderful, isn't it! Who knew this man of mine could write so well! Well, actually, I did, but I was only aware of how well he wrote at work, not this fiction stuff. I'm hoping we'll all see many, many more fantastic novels from this man of mine. He has quite the fertile imagination.
> 
> By the way, nice to meet you all!


*Hi and welcome Jan...it's nice to have you here!*


----------



## bkworm8it

Hi Jan, Welcome to the kindle board. Sorry you had to return your first kindle.  Glad your second is working out and that you are catching up on those sample pages!  

Ive been downloading all the classics- figured now that I don't have to carry such heavy books around and if I'm not in the mood to read a classic at that time I have several others to read and only one thing to carry!

TheresaM


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

> I *do not* have 18 pages of samples and I never did!


Ahh, I dunno - I think it was still 18 pages! 

I'm going to go run and hide now...


----------



## CS

I was trying to save my reading of In Her Name for February's book club, but I was in the mood for something with a sci-fi/futuristic vibe to it, so I started reading it way ahead of schedule.

I just got through the sample tonight and then immediately purchased the book. I really love it so far, and I can't wait to read the rest. 

I'm always excited whenever I discover a great new book and author. I hope there are many more stories set in this universe, but I'll definitely be keeping my eye on whatever Michael R. Hicks writes next. Of course, I'm getting a bit ahead of myself here. I still need to finish In Her Name first.

Even though I will probably get through the book within the next week or so, I'll still be an enthusiastic participant of the book club when it begins in Feb.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

CS -

Glad you're enjoying it, and hopefully the book club will turn out well (although hopefully not everyone will have finished it before we start - LOL!). 

I made some tentative scribbles on the next book, a prequel that'll take things from the start of the war with the Empire through where In Her Name picks up. I just need some *time* to actually write... 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Dori

Just downloaded the sample.  Had a hard time finding the Kindle version.  Two of the links in this thread lead me to a paper back.

I will check out the sample and then decide on the book club.  I have never read a sci fi or whatever it is and never seen a sci fi movie.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Dori said:


> Just downloaded the sample. Had a hard time finding the Kindle version. Two of the links in this thread lead me to a paper back.


Dori -

Hmm, for others who may be having trouble finding it, here's the link:













> I will check out the sample and then decide on the book club. I have never read a sci fi or whatever it is and never seen a sci fi movie.


Well, I originally thought of it as "sci-fi/fantasy," but - based on reader feedback - it's probably more "futuristic fantasy/romance" with some sci-fi and political thriller elements mixed in. A number of readers I've gotten feedback from were actually surprised they liked it, because they weren't sci-fi (or even fantasy) readers, but they found other things in it that caught their interest.

But that's the great thing about the Kindle - the sample's free, and if you don't like it, nothing lost but a bit of time paging through it! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Dori

Thanks Mike.  I am finding that I like a lot of stuff that I have never read. Gonna go turn on WN and read my sample and catch you later.


----------



## Lynn

I just finished reading In Her name-actually I stayed up to 2 am to finish it- and really enjoyed it. It was so easy to get involved with the characters and fell their pain,joy etc through your writing. Will wait eagerly for the next!

Lynn L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Lynn said:


> I just finished reading In Her name-actually I stayed up to 2 am to finish it- and really enjoyed it. It was so easy to get involved with the characters and fell their pain,joy etc through your writing. Will wait eagerly for the next!
> 
> Lynn L


Lynn -

Glad you enjoyed it (and please feel free to leave a review on Amazon if you're so inclined)! Are you gonna drop in on the IHN book club in February?


----------



## Lynn

Just posted a short review on Amazon- first time I've ever done that! I plan on joining in on the book club in Feb. See you There 

Lynn L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Lynn said:


> Just posted a short review on Amazon- first time I've ever done that! I plan on joining in on the book club in Feb. See you There
> 
> Lynn L


Yaaay! Awesome (on both counts)!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Lynn -

Just wanted to say thanks for the review - it showed up on the product page (I was going to post something earlier, but the board was down). That was great! 

Mike


----------



## vg

I purchased the book today (using the Kindleboards link, of course) and can't wait for the book club to start.  Just to prove that I have some self control, I'm not gonna peek ahead or even open it until I get the go ahead from Mike.  Okay, February, hurry up and get here!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Well, you have to at least read the first chapter...and then stop! <evil grin!>


----------



## Steph H

I started reading this last night and am enjoying it, Mike.  Too bad this silly thing called "work" gets in the way of my reading time...      I'm not really a book clubby kinda person so don't really plan on joining in on that -- not to mention I'd probably have to read it again by then to refresh my memory on the finer points 'cause I'll have read another 20 books before then LOL -- but I might drop in on the conversation occasionally.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> I started reading this last night and am enjoying it, Mike. Too bad this silly thing called "work" gets in the way of my reading time...   I'm not really a book clubby kinda person so don't really plan on joining in on that -- not to mention I'd probably have to read it again by then to refresh my memory on the finer points 'cause I'll have read another 20 books before then LOL -- but I might drop in on the conversation occasionally.


Steph -

Cool! Glad you're enjoying it! 

As for the book club gig, yeah, stop on by when you get the urge. I can't claim to be a "book clubby kinda person" either (Gertie still has to train me!), and as Jan can tell you, I'm not exactly...conventional in how I approach things. So, if nothing else, it's likely to be entertaining! LOL!

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mike's doing the book club for the (Hershey's) kisses...

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike's doing the book club for the (Hershey's) kisses...
> 
> Betsy


You're darn right, I am!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike's doing the book club for the (Hershey's) kisses...
> 
> Betsy


Betsy you and I live close enough that we could deliver them in person. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> I started reading this last night and am enjoying it, Mike. Too bad this silly thing called "work" gets in the way of my reading time...   I'm not really a book clubby kinda person so don't really plan on joining in on that -- not to mention I'd probably have to read it again by then to refresh my memory on the finer points 'cause I'll have read another 20 books before then LOL -- but I might drop in on the conversation occasionally.


It seems like most of the people who are doing the book clubs, both leaders and members, have never done a book club, with the exception of Gertie! So none of us know what we're doing. They're likely to be very unconventional! Gertie's going to have a rough time. We may have to have another rule about the leader not poking members with a stick.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Betsy you and I live close enough that we could deliver them in person. . . . . .
> 
> Ann


I'm scared of Jan, I think she's in better shape than I am.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It seems like most of the people who are doing the book clubs, both leaders and members, have never done a book club, with the exception of Gertie! So none of us know what we're doing. They're likely to be very unconventional! Gertie's going to have a rough time. We may have to have another rule about the leader not poking members with a stick.
> 
> Betsy


Cool.  So that means since none of you know any better, I can do no wrong?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm scared of Jan, I think she's in better shape than I am.


<Mike is currently hiding under the stairs>


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

gertiekindle said:


> Cool.  So that means since none of you know any better, I can do no wrong?


Absolutely! I think that's a wonderful precedent to set!


----------



## ScrappingForever

Sheesh! Now we've taken the kissing thing into ANOTHER thread! Oy vey! Sigh....the only way you can make up for this is by bringing *me* dark chocolate kisses! Thank you very much!

And yes, we just got our new workout program today, so I am going to be takingw the final steps towards becoming a lean, mean fighting machine.  

Mike dear, you can come out from under the stairs now. 

As you can see, Mike and I like to have fun, so I can pretty much promise that his book klub will be quite silly at times.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScrappingForever said:


> As you can see, Mike and I like to have fun, so I can pretty much promise that his book klub will be quite silly at times.


Kind of got that idea from the underwear on the head. I was reading the sample and when Camilla patted Solon on his helmet, I got this vision of a pair of ******-tighties as protective head gear. Sometimes it doesn't pay to know too much about an author.


----------



## vg

I only get one chapter---geez, I have a feeling its going to be like only eating three m & m's.  But I will do my best....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

VG - you're allowed to read further, but only up to the end of chapter 4!  After that is when the really good stuff starts... 

and gertie, just remember that my underwear is made out of kevlar! yee-haaaaaa!!


----------



## vg

Allright 4 Chapters - that's more like it! 

ummm,, after I read the 4 chapters will I get the underwear references.... or do I even want to know?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

vg said:


> Allright 4 Chapters - that's more like it!
> 
> ummm,, after I read the 4 chapters will I get the underwear references.... or do I even want to know?


Nah, you don't want to know - absolutely no relation to the book, only the nutty author...


----------



## ScrappingForever

kreelanwarrior said:


> Nah, you don't want to know - absolutely no relation to the book, only the nutty author...


I try to pretend I don't know him when we're out in public.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

ScrappingForever said:


> I try to pretend I don't know him when we're out in public.


Yeah, she just holds my hand to make sure I don't accidentally run into things!


----------



## ScrappingForever

kreelanwarrior said:


> Yeah, she just holds my hand to make sure I don't accidentally run into things!


Just like our younger son!


----------



## vg

--giggle--


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

ScrappingForever said:


> Just like our younger son!


D'oh! I think I've been subtly dissed... <bonk!>


----------



## Chad Winters

Ok I bought the book....now I just have to wait until Feb....2009!!
Good thing my Kindle has 30 pages of books I haven't read yet  *phew*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Chad Winters said:


> Ok I bought the book....now I just have to wait until Feb....2009!!
> Good thing my Kindle has 30 pages of books I haven't read yet *phew*


It'll be here before ya know it! Then the invasion will start! Oh, wait, that's a barbecue, and Al was supposed to bring the beer...


----------



## Bullymom

Have just read the "In Her Name" sample and bought the book. An excellent read!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Bullymom said:


> Have just read the "In Her Name" sample and bought the book. An excellent read!


Awesoooome! Better strap yourself in for the roller-coaster ride... 

And even if you go ahead and read the book now, please do pop back in for the book club in February (and please consider doing a review on Amazon). Woo-hooo!


----------



## Leslie

Bullymom said:


> Have just read the "In Her Name" sample and bought the book. An excellent read!


Hey bullymom, welcome! And congratulations on your first post!

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Leslie said:


> Hey bullymom, welcome! And congratulations on your first post!
> 
> L


Hey! I hadn't noticed that was your first post! So yeah, what Leslie said!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bullymom said:


> Have just read the "In Her Name" sample and bought the book. An excellent read!


Welcome and congrats on your first post Bulymom. Please go over to the Intro/Welcome Board and tell us more about yourself. Where do you live, what type books do you enjoy?, etc. There are a group of nice people here that would like to welcome you.

Linda


----------



## Bullymom

Thanks! Have been lurking since I got my kindle, but just had to comment on this book, as good as anything I've read from Heinlein,  Asimov or Scott Card.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bullymom said:


> Thanks! Have been lurking since I got my kindle, but just had to comment on this book, as good as anything I've read from Heinlein, Asimov or Scott Card.


Yay Mike!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Bullymom said:


> Thanks! Have been lurking since I got my kindle, but just had to comment on this book, as good as anything I've read from Heinlein, Asimov or Scott Card.


Holy cow! Can I quote you on that? 

Seriously, though, if you enjoyed it (particularly that much!), please consider leaving some reader feedback on Amazon - it's stuff like this that really helps us starving authors...


----------



## Bullymom

Sure you can   Will definitely rate on Amazon. Good authors should get the help they deserve.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bullymom said:


> Thanks! Have been lurking since I got my kindle, but just had to comment on this book, as good as anything I've read from Heinlein, Asimov or Scott Card.


Jan, is that you? Harvey, I thought you could tell if people had more than one screen name, LOL!

Seriously, Bullymom, welcome to Kindleboards!

You've found the happenin' place already and made Mike's day. Look forward to seeing you in the Book Clubs!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Bullymom said:


> Sure you can  Will definitely rate on Amazon. Good authors should get the help they deserve.


Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jan, is that you? Harvey, I thought you could tell if people had more than one screen name, LOL!


HA!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

FYI for those who have either bought or are thinking about buying In Her Name, I updated the Kindle version this afternoon - fixed a blooper or two. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kreelanwarrior said:


> FYI for those who have either bought or are thinking about buying In Her Name, I updated the Kindle version this afternoon - fixed a blooper or two.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


This is undoubtably one of the great things about the Kindle, the ability to get updated versions.

Here's my question--how do I do it? Redownload? (Boy, do I feel dumb!)

Betsy


----------



## Dori

so far I only have the sample


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is undoubtably one of the great things about the Kindle, the ability to get updated versions.
> 
> Here's my question--how do I do it? Redownload? (Boy, do I feel dumb!)
> 
> Betsy


LOL! You should just be able to delete the copy off of your Kindle, then get it again from the Amazon server...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Dori said:


> so far I only have the sample


Dori -

No worries! In that case, if/when you buy it, you'll get the latest edition. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## CS

Awesome. I'm gonna grab the new version tonight.  Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

CS said:


> Awesome. I'm gonna grab the new version tonight.  Thanks, Mike.


Coolness!!


----------



## ScrappingForever

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jan, is that you? Harvey, I thought you could tell if people had more than one screen name, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Ha! I didn't see this before, Betsy! Too funny! 

(I never thought of that! Giving me ideas! )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Uh-huh, Jan, sure you never thought of that....



Betsy


----------



## CS

Having a problem...

No matter what I do, I can't get the updated version onto my Kindle. It keeps sending me the old version, whether I get it from the Kindle itself (content manager) or through Amazon.com (I've tried sending it wirelessly and transferring it via the USB cord - neither gives me the new version).

I erased all of my notes and disabled backup of annotations in the settings screen, so I'm not sure what the problem is.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Lizzy

I redownloaded it last night but i dont know what to look for to make sure i got the updated version. Is there like a location number to go to to make sure its right?


----------



## PraiseGod13

I had already bought my copy so I have removed it from MaKK and will wait for further info on downloading the updated version.  Thanks so much for the update and info, Mike!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I had the sample but had not bought the book yet.


----------



## Dori

I just bought the book from a link here, found my place by location #, then deleted the sample.  Am I good or what!!!


----------



## Susan B

I've just read this book and it is absolutely a wonderful sci/fi read. I recommend it wholeheartedly.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Mike is at work, but he'll answer your questions as soon as he gets home and gets on here. 



Susan B said:


> I've just read this book and it is absolutely a wonderful sci/fi read. I recommend it wholeheartedly.


Thanks Susan! I agree with your wholeheartedly!  Of course, I'm a little biased. 
Are you going to join in the book klub in February?

Oh, and I'm sure Mike would ask, if you're comfortable, if you would be able to leave a review at Amazon. The more the merrier!


----------



## Susan B

ScrappingForever said:


> Mike is at work, but he'll answer your questions as soon as he gets home and gets on here.
> 
> Thanks Susan! I agree with your wholeheartedly!  Of course, I'm a little biased.
> Are you going to join in the book klub in February?
> 
> Oh, and I'm sure Mike would ask, if you're comfortable, if you would be able to leave a review at Amazon. The more the merrier!


I'll leave a review right now and I'll have to see what February brings as I may be painting the whole inside of my house .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

CS said:


> Having a problem...
> 
> No matter what I do, I can't get the updated version onto my Kindle. It keeps sending me the old version, whether I get it from the Kindle itself (content manager) or through Amazon.com (I've tried sending it wirelessly and transferring it via the USB cord - neither gives me the new version).
> 
> I erased all of my notes and disabled backup of annotations in the settings screen, so I'm not sure what the problem is.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


CS -

D'oh!! I'm not sure what the hangup may be - it's *supposed* to work (and I hope you hadn't made too many notes - I cringe thinking about people having to delete stuff to get an update).

Also, to check and see if the version is the latest, an easy way to see is to go to location 1235-1242: there's a passage in there that mention's Reza's age - it should be fourteen...


----------



## Lizzy

The one i downloaded last night shows 12 so i will just wait a couple days and try again. Thanks.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

PraiseGod13 said:


> I had already bought my copy so I have removed it from MaKK and will wait for further info on downloading the updated version. Thanks so much for the update and info, Mike!!!


No worries!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Dori said:


> I just bought the book from a link here, found my place by location #, then deleted the sample. Am I good or what!!!


Dori -

If you get a chance, could you check at location 1235 or therabouts and see what it says about Reza's age? Lizzy's version still says 12, it should be 14 (long story - short version is that I can't add! LOL!)...

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Susan B said:


> I'll leave a review right now and I'll have to see what February brings as I may be painting the whole inside of my house .


Susan - Thanks for the kind words and glad you enjoyed it! And thanks in advance for the review - as any of the other authors on here will tell you, that and word of mouth makes a huge amount of difference, especially for indie and self-published authors. 

As for February, just stop in to the In Her Name book klub when you need a break from painting! I guarantee it'll be a low-stress, highly entertaining experience! LOL!

Thanks!!
Mike


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

BTW - I just downloaded the sample, and that (at least) reflects the new version. Maybe it hasn't had a chance to propagate through the Amazon servers yet; everything else having to do with Amazon's Digital Text Platform is glacial, so it wouldn't surprise me if that is, too...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kreelanwarrior said:


> Dori -
> 
> If you get a chance, could you check at location 1235 or therabouts and see what it says about Reza's age? Lizzy's version still says 12, it should be 14 (long story - short version is that I can't add! LOL!)...
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike


The version I downloaded this morning still says 12...

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The version I downloaded this morning still says 12...
> 
> Betsy


Grrr. Well, I'm going to hope that it's just because the new file hasn't been distributed through the servers yet, although it's weird that the sample shows the new version (I just checked it a while ago).

Well, at the end of the day it's not a HUGE issue - the changes are all minor (and it's not like there are fifty million of 'em) - but it's kind of a pain that DTP says that the new version was live as of last night, but folks are still only getting (or re-downloading) the earlier version. If Amazon put *me* in charge of that operation, things would be different! Hmph...


----------



## Dori

Mike,  my new download says Reza not quite fourteen.  I downloaded around 1:30 this afternoon CST


----------



## Lizzy

Its no big deal. We got plenty of time before the book klub starts and it will probably just take a few days before its up anyway.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Dori said:


> Mike, my new download says Reza not quite fourteen. I downloaded around 1:30 this afternoon CST


AHA! Okay, that sounds more promising!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Now I'm glad I only downloaded the sample.  I'll wait until we are closer to Klub time to get the book.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Well, I suspect new downloads should be fine, and looks like Dori got the right version, so hopefully re-downloads will work now (or soon), as well. 

Ain't technology grand?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm, I tried it around 5PM, no go... do I have to do something special other than just re-download it?

Betsy


----------



## Dori

U better get the math right Mike.  If I find technical errors I will throw the book in the trash.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dori said:


> U better get the math right Mike. If I find technical errors I will throw the book in the trash.


Ooooh, Dori, you're tough.


----------



## CS

kreelanwarrior said:


> CS -
> 
> D'oh!! I'm not sure what the hangup may be - it's *supposed* to work (and I hope you hadn't made too many notes - I cringe thinking about people having to delete stuff to get an update).
> 
> Also, to check and see if the version is the latest, an easy way to see is to go to location 1235-1242: there's a passage in there that mention's Reza's age - it should be fourteen...


No worries about the notes. They were just what we discussed over PM, which I don't need anymore. 

I actually did use that as one of my test locations. As of now, I'm still getting twelve.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Dori said:


> U better get the math right Mike. If I find technical errors I will throw the book in the trash.


What can I say? The hero got older than I've got fingers, and I forgot my toes! <cringe>


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Dori -

Did you just buy it today, or did you redownload it?

Also, after you toss it in the trash because I can't add, make sure you throw muffins at me, too (as Jan can attest, I'm always hungry)!


----------



## ScrappingForever

Hey, if you throw muffins at Mike, you gotta throw them at me, too, 'cause he won't share. 
(Actually, he will, but you can throw two anyway. )


----------



## Dori

Purchased this afternoon thru a link here on the boards.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Dori said:


> Purchased this afternoon thru a link here on the boards.


Ah! Okay, it works for new purchases, then. Hopefully soon it'll work for re-downloads. Good heavens, Amazon DTP! 

Thanks, Dori!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

ScrappingForever said:


> Hey, if you throw muffins at Mike, you gotta throw them at me, too, 'cause he won't share.
> (Actually, he will, but you can throw two anyway. )


I was gonna say, I *always* share...the crumbs...


----------



## Dori

If I made a muffin it would be harder than the rocks that Reza is digging where I am reading. There would be no crumbs, and after being hit by one


Spoiler



you would be a goner.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Just an update.... it's 9:40pm CST here in Iowa and I just tried my re-download but got the non-updated version again.  I'll wait and try again in a day or two.... there is time and they'll get it figured out at Amazon eventually.  Thanks so much for the location and corrected age info so we are able to know which version is downloading!!  I'm really looking forward to reading this book and participating in the book klub!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Dori said:


> If I made a muffin it would be harder than the rocks that Reza is digging where I am reading. There would be no crumbs, and after being hit by one
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you would be a goner.


Dori, after a day like I had today, I would warmly welcome being knocked senseless by rock-hard muffins...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

PraiseGod13 said:


> Just an update.... it's 9:40pm CST here in Iowa and I just tried my re-download but got the non-updated version again. I'll wait and try again in a day or two.... there is time and they'll get it figured out at Amazon eventually. Thanks so much for the location and corrected age info so we are able to know which version is downloading!! I'm really looking forward to reading this book and participating in the book klub!


Thanks for the update! I'm going to research this some more tonight (if I can find the strength) and see if I can find out any more details about this business of refreshing books off the server...

Rah!
Mike


----------



## Steph H

Took me long enough, but I finally left you a review today, Mike.  I suck at reviews, but I hope you find it helpful (in fact, you're the first I've ever left one for on Amazon!).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Took me long enough, but I finally left you a review today, Mike. I suck at reviews, but I hope you find it helpful (in fact, you're the first I've ever left one for on Amazon!).


Steph - If that was a sucky review, I have a hard time imagining what a good one would be! LOL!

Seriously, that was awesome - thanks so much!


----------



## tecwritr

kreelanwarrior said:


> Steph - If that was a sucky review, I have a hard time imagining what a good one would be! LOL!
> 
> Seriously, that was awesome - thanks so much!


I've almost finished In Her Name. Should be done tonight (even if it takes all night). It has been a great read.

John


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

tecwritr said:


> I've almost finished In Her Name. Should be done tonight (even if it takes all night). It has been a great read.
> 
> John


John - Hey, you're supposed to wait for the Book Klub! 

Glad you're enjoying it - just don't stay up TOO late... LOL!


----------



## tecwritr

I'm done!!!

Now to decide the next book to read!

John


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

tecwritr said:


> I'm done!!!
> 
> Now to decide the next book to read!
> 
> John


Yaay! Hopefully it was worth staying up for! 

And so many books, so little time... LOL!


----------



## Anju 

After Christmas I am not allowed to get anymore books until I pay the current credit card bill! ARGHHHHHHH  In her Name is now $5.59 on Amazon, so will have to wait a few weeeeeeeks.  I hate to spend more than $5 on a book now, but according to another thread it appears pricing is going up on all kindle books.

I will get it though, I hope, before the Klub.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Anju said:


> After Christmas I am not allowed to get anymore books until I pay the current credit card bill! ARGHHHHHHH In her Name is now $5.59 on Amazon, so will have to wait a few weeeeeeeks. I hate to spend more than $5 on a book now, but according to another thread it appears pricing is going up on all kindle books.
> 
> I will get it though, I hope, before the Klub.


Anju - D'oh! Well, I can (almost) guarantee that the price won't change, at least not the retail price. And I don't think Amazon will change their current discount, although I don't have control over that.

Regardless, the sample contains the first four chapters and a smidgen of the fifth, so that should see you through most of the first week's "assignment". Save your pennies!!


----------



## CS

kreelanwarrior said:


> Thanks for the update! I'm going to research this some more tonight (if I can find the strength) and see if I can find out any more details about this business of refreshing books off the server...
> 
> Rah!
> Mike


Any update on this, Mike? I'm *still* seeing twelve.  I wish Amazon would get on the ball. I have no idea why they make it so difficult for customers to get updated versions of the books we've already bought and paid for. Not your fault, I know. I imagine you must be extremely frustrated with the snail's pace of Amazon's update process.


----------



## chynared21

CS said:


> Any update on this, Mike? I'm *still* seeing twelve.  I wish Amazon would get on the ball. I have no idea why they make it so difficult for customers to get updated versions of the books we've already bought and paid for. Not your fault, I know. I imagine you must be extremely frustrated with the snail's pace of Amazon's update process.


*CS...I just picked this up a couple of days ago and just checked on the specific location...it says 14.*


----------



## PraiseGod13

I bought this book some time ago and intentionally deleted it from my Content Manager.  Tried to re-download it from Amazon late last night and I'm still getting the original version.... not the updated one.  I'll continue to wait for Amazon to get this corrected because this book is definitely worth it!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

PraiseGod13 said:


> I bought this book some time ago and intentionally deleted it from my Content Manager. Tried to re-download it from Amazon late last night and I'm still getting the original version.... not the updated one. I'll continue to wait for Amazon to get this corrected because this book is definitely worth it!


Hmmm, where's Leslie? I'll have to PM her to see if she knows more about this. I know that I had read in several places that it's supposed to update. Hmph!

However, the good news is that the changes are all very minor - there's no change to the plot or anything like that. So, if worse comes to worst and folks who bought the "earlier" version of the book aren't able to get the update, I'll just post a recap of the few changes that have any significance (as opposed to a few typos that were stamped out) when we start the klub.


----------



## pidgeon92

I believe if you backup your annotations to Amazon, you will not get an updated copy of the book. Change your Annotations to Disabled in your Kindle settings, and try downloading again.


----------



## CS

pidgeon92 said:


> I believe if you backup your annotations to Amazon, you will not get an updated copy of the book. Change your Annotations to Disabled in your Kindle settings, and try downloading again.


I did that a week ago. It unfortunately didn't help.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, I'm starting to (try) and pull together some questions for the In Her Name Klub next month (with tons of help from my partner in crime, Jan!). 

Also, I thought that at the end we might have some sort of contest or drawing, and I'll send the winner a T-shirt (still working on some different designs).

I'd also like to thank everyone who's bought the book thus far - you're all awesome and I hope everyone enjoys it!! 

Oh, last but not least: for those who don't have a Kindle and are interested in buying a DTV, I'll have the update to that to the printer this week, and will let you know when it's ready for purchase. For those who bought an earlier Kindle version, I don't have a good answer for you yet on when or if the goofy thing will update on your Kindles; again, though, none of the revisions impact the story at all.  

Okay, back to tinkering with Photoshop!

Mike


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, one more post for anybody who might like to pop by tonight at 9pm EST for the chat! 

Hope everybody's having a great day - the weekend is almost here!!


----------



## Anju 

I have never really gotten into the sci-fi genre.  The most I have done was Distant Cousin, which I enjoyed very much.  

That being said - I am totally blown away by In Her Name - such imagination!  Such graphical descriptions!  Such a story!  

I also have not know any authors, other than my brother who is sorta one (I can say that because he is not a KBer), you and Jeff and Al and Rye are absolutely a wonderful addition to my reading life and I thank you.  I hope the other authors here are not offended, I'll get to y'all, I do have all your books downloaded.  

Not to forget Vampys poems.  

Yuck am I ever feeling gooey today - anyway I absolutely love this book!


----------



## bkworm8it

Anju said:


> Yuck am I ever feeling gooey today - anyway I absolutely love this book!


I always feel that way when I come across an absolutely unbelievable good book. There are many that tell a good story but there are few that I get emotionally involved in.

theresam


----------



## sherylb

Anju said:


> I have never really gotten into the sci-fi genre. The most I have done was Distant Cousin, which I enjoyed very much.
> 
> That being said - I am totally blown away by In Her Name - such imagination! Such graphical descriptions! Such a story!


See, and everyone thought I was just being nice to Mike when I posted how much I loved this book!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Anju said:


> I have never really gotten into the sci-fi genre. The most I have done was Distant Cousin, which I enjoyed very much.
> 
> That being said - I am totally blown away by In Her Name - such imagination! Such graphical descriptions! Such a story!
> 
> I also have not know any authors, other than my brother who is sorta one (I can say that because he is not a KBer), you and Jeff and Al and Rye are absolutely a wonderful addition to my reading life and I thank you. I hope the other authors here are not offended, I'll get to y'all, I do have all your books downloaded.
> 
> Not to forget Vampys poems.
> 
> Yuck am I ever feeling gooey today - anyway I absolutely love this book!


Anju - that's so awesome, thank you! That's the kind of thing that makes the four years of writing it (and the continuing struggle to get things to add up right!) worthwhile. READERS ROCK! 

How far along are you in the story??

Hope you feel better!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

bkworm8it said:


> I always feel that way when I come across an absolutely unbelievable good book. There are many that tell a good story but there are few that I get emotionally involved in.
> 
> theresam


Now we just need to get this across to Mel Gibson or Peter Jackson so they can get started on the movie...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

sherylb said:


> See, and everyone thought I was just being nice to Mike when I posted how much I loved this book!!


Awwww.... 

Hey, we missed you at the chat last night! I think we'll have strawberry daquiris next week...LOL!


----------



## ScrappingForever

Well, since Mike mentioned the movie, here is the actor that will play Reza - Hrithik Roshan (a star from Bollywood.)

Here's a great photo of him depicting Reza already!










But here's my favorite photo of him. Dear God, could a man be any more handsome?!?
Sigh.....drool....sigh....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

ScrappingForever said:


> But here's my favorite photo of him. Dear God, could a man be any more handsome?!?
> Sigh.....drool....sigh....


Hey, wait, that looks just like me! HAHAHA!


----------



## ScrappingForever

No comment.


----------



## Anju 

Oh I am feeling fine - just getting emotional and gooey and being fuzzy and losing my vocabulary.   

Leslie may think somebody named Huge or Hugh or something like that   but I think Jan hit it on the head, looks like I think Resa does!


edit - BTW I have a friend that has a Mastiff named resa (short for sonrisa - smile)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, Jan, Roshan looks like a perfect Reza.  Of course if they take as long to make a movie out of In Her Name as they have with Outlander, the guy will be in his 50's and too old to play the part.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

gertiekindle said:


> Wow, Jan, Roshan looks like a perfect Reza. Of course if they take as long to make a movie out of In Her Name as they have with Outlander, the guy will be in his 50's and too old to play the part.


I'm sitting by the phone, waiting for Hrithik's agent to call...


----------



## sherylb

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hey, we missed you at the chat last night! I think we'll have strawberry daquiris next week...LOL!


Dadgummit! I totally forgot! I am west coast so we were doing dinner at that time then we watched Lost. I'll have to set my alarm for next week. I look forward to the daquiris.
YUMMY!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

sherylb said:


> Dadgummit! I totally forgot! I am west coast so we were doing dinner at that time then we watched Lost. I'll have to set my alarm for next week. I look forward to the daquiris.
> YUMMY!


Okay, we'll let ya slide *this* time!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, new questions are up for _In Her Name_, chapters 11-16!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Hey, folks: the questions for week 3/1 are here - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4732.0.html


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, I can't help some more shameless self-promotion.  Two more five-star reviews for _In Her Name_ on Amazon today - w00t!



> *Five Star Book That You Will Want to Read More Than Once*
> By Theresa K. Read
> 
> OK, for me a great book is one that I will read more than once, and Michael R. Hicks, In Her Name is one of those very few. I hate it when reviews are spoilers so rather than get specific, let me just say once you start this book you will not put it down and may even crie a tear or two before it's over. I did and that's another litmus test for whether a book is just a beach read, or a keeper.
> This book is original, and has something to appeal to readers of all genres. It has action and fighting for you military types, devotion and undying love for the romance enthusiast and a very real alternative universe for you sci fi fantasy nerds like me.
> Hicks' writing is up there with the best of them and stunningly, he is self published! Support this writer so he can get to the business of finishing number two and satisfying his fans and new readers a like.





> *Fantastic Work*
> By and David Levine
> 
> The book hooked me in fairly quickly and kept me hooked until the end.
> The writing style is excellent and the blend of sci-fi and epic fantasy works quite well. My only complaint is the lack of a sequel!


Yay! Now if I only had more time to write the next one. Ack!!


----------



## JeanThree

Well, just a quick note to say how much I am enjoying this book. I've loved sci-fi since " before it was cool" so I have read a lot, and I am pretty particular. This is my criteria for whether I think it is a good book. When I read  it, do I feel like I am living the story--or am I thinking-gosh that was an odd way to phrase that, or what-- "Lugubrious"  again? You know, what I mean, writing that "sticks out" instead of letting you jump into the story. To me, the best books are the ones you forget you are reading.-----So I have to go now, because Reza has just finished his training at the alien planet and and I've got to find out what's happening next!! My DD made me go for a walk and all I could think about was walking fast enough to get back home and jump in again.

Thank you for writing the book! But, this is one of my first books on the Kindle and I am wondering, in a "real" paperback, how many pages would it be? I am still confused about understanding the length of books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JeanThree said:


> Thank you for writing the book! But, this is one of my first books on the Kindle and I am wondering, in a "real" paperback, how many pages would it be? I am still confused about understanding the length of books.


The print length of the book is 684 pages. According to Mike, it weighs about 2 lbs. Isn't the Kindle great?  If there's a hardback or paperback, you can check Amazon for the print length. I do that sometimes.

Do you have the K2? If you do, I think it shows the total number of locations at the bottom along with the status bar. If you have the K1, press the menu button and click on "go to location." You will see the total location number there.

It takes a while to get used to locations instead of pages, but after a while, you will be able to judge.


----------



## kevindorsey

ScrappingForever said:


> Well, since Mike mentioned the movie, here is the actor that will play Reza - Hrithik Roshan (a star from Bollywood.)
> 
> Here's a great photo of him depicting Reza already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's my favorite photo of him. Dear God, could a man be any more handsome?!?
> Sigh.....drool....sigh....


The guy looks like a freakin' werefolf. He needs to be in a new Underworld flick.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

kevindorsey said:


> The guy looks like a freakin' werefolf. He needs to be in a new Underworld flick.


LOL! His fans would love that, too! ;-)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

gertiekindle said:


> The print length of the book is 684 pages. According to Mike, it weighs about 2 lbs. Isn't the Kindle great?  If there's a hardback or paperback, you can check Amazon for the print length. I do that sometimes.
> 
> Do you have the K2? If you do, I think it shows the total number of locations at the bottom along with the status bar. If you have the K1, press the menu button and click on "go to location." You will see the total location number there.
> 
> It takes a while to get used to locations instead of pages, but after a while, you will be able to judge.


Yeah, when my mom read the book, she commented that the biggest impediment to her reading enjoyment was just holding the bloody thing (another motivation for breaking it up into a trilogy?). Of course, I told her that she wouldn't have that problem if she had a Kindle, but one can only lead parents so quickly to the obvious answer...


----------



## Kind

kreelanwarrior said:


> LOL! His fans would love that, too! ;-)


I know my sister would, lol


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Two more Amazon reviews for _In Her Name_ since yesterday (16 March) - both five stars! Yay!

One of them is from Bkworm8it - thanks, Theresa, that was awesome!


----------



## bkworm8it

kreelanwarrior said:


> Two more Amazon reviews for _In Her Name_ since yesterday (16 March) - both five stars! Yay!
> 
> One of them is from Bkworm8it - thanks, Theresa, that was awesome!


Your welcome, I seriously thought about giving it a 3 or 4 since you made me cry several times   .

I was wondering if I should also put it under the paperback version so that it would have more reviews and more people would give the book a read?. 

theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

And the other one was me.



bkworm8it said:


> I was wondering if I should also put it under the paperback version so that it would have more reviews and more people would give the book a read?.
> theresam


It appears that they show all the reviews for both books and just note whether it's for the paperback version or the Kindle version.


----------



## bkworm8it

Thanks Gertie!

Something funky going on over at amazon! Hey I rhymed  LOL! anywhoo, when writing up my review it showed only 1 review under the paperback and several under kindle edition. Now it shows the same # of reviews for each. Then again it may be I did this before breakfast and wasn't seeing straight !


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bkworm8it said:


> Thanks Gertie!
> 
> Something funky going on over at amazon! Hey I rhymed LOL! anywhoo, when writing up my review it showed only 1 review under the paperback and several under kindle edition. Now it shows the same # of reviews for each. Then again it may be I did this before breakfast and wasn't seeing straight !


Or they just update at odd times. They weren't showing the same number for each yesterday, but they are showing the same number today. Your review was viewable from both pages.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

bkworm8it said:


> Your welcome, I seriously thought about giving it a 3 or 4 since you made me cry several times   .


That just means the book had some emotional depth to it. Or was really, really bad...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> That just means the book had some emotional depth to it. Or was really, really bad...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Oh, Lord, Gertie! Where the heck do you find those things?? LOL!

And wasn't fishing - I could hardly ask for more compliments than folks here and in the reviews have given me.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

And BTW - the new questions for chapters 40-48 are up: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5654.0.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ah, Geez, Mike. . .I'm only just finishing chapter 23!!

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Ah, Geez, Mike. . .I'm only just finishing chapter 23!!
> 
> Ann


Well, hey, pop in and say what you think about the story (even if you don't go by the questions)! 

I think everybody's just lurking now - we did 'em all in! LOL!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

This is for Betsy, our esteemed moderator: Thanks for the review on Amazon!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> This is for Betsy, our esteemed moderator: Thanks for the review on Amazon!


I reviewed, too. I use a different name on Amazon (I like changing identities). See if you can figure out who I am. Betcha can!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

gertiekindle said:


> I reviewed, too. I use a different name on Amazon (I like changing identities). See if you can figure out who I am. Betcha can!!


LOL! Woman of mystery! Thanks, "Des"!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> LOL! Woman of mystery! Thanks, "Des"!


Can't hide anything from you!! After all, once you've shared a Kool Atomic Hat with someone, not much can be kept secret.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle "Turn to Page 390" said:


> Can't hide anything from you!! After all, once you've shared a Kool Atomic Hat with someone, not much can be kept secret.


Well, I have to admit, that is a pretty personal experience, Ms. Turn to Page 390!


----------



## ScrappingForever

Now, now! Remember, the wife is on the boards, too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScrappingForever said:


> Now, now! Remember, the wife is on the boards, too!


You mean Mike hasn't shared The Hat with you? I'm shocked and appalled!!!  This calls for a wifely kilt wedgie.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle "Turn to Page 390" said:


> You mean Mike hasn't shared The Hat with you? I'm shocked and appalled!!!  This calls for a wifely kilt wedgie.


Oh, crap! She found out about us!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kreelanwarrior said:


> This is for Betsy, our esteemed moderator: Thanks for the review on Amazon!


And I've cashed the check already, Mike! 

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Hey, just finished the draft layout for the cover of the first book of In Her Name broken out as a trilogy and figured I'd post it here just for fun!


----------



## Chad Winters

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hey, just finished the draft layout for the cover of the first book of In Her Name broken out as a trilogy and figured I'd post it here just for fun!


Are you actually breaking it up?

You're never going to sell any without a blue chick on the cover!!


----------



## bkworm8it

I like the sword but probably would not have picked up the book based on the cover. When 'used' to shop at the book store it was the covers that got me to pick up a book and read the back - unless I already knew the author or was recommended. The Blue 'chick' as chad said would have gotten my attention.

just my humble opinion based on my book shopping, and if I hadn't gotten a kindle I would have missed a wonderful book!! See I shouldn't judge a book by its cover LOL....   

theresam


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

LOL! Interesting...

See, this has been a huge conundrum of mine for a while now: a couple/few reviewers have stated - fairly emphatically - that there are some good reasons to break it up into a trilogy, and we had a discussion on that in one of the other book club threads (break it up into a trilogy, but keep the original as an omnibus edition - trilogy under one cover). So I figured, hmm, maybe I'll do that and give it a try.

On the cover, it's so interesting the reactions people have! Some seem to love the original cover (or at least the blue chick with the sword!), others don't. I cobbled this one together last night and Jan loved it, but it obviously doesn't have the same sort of look (and y'all are already used to the blue girl). It's not a more typical sci-fi-ish cover, but then again, it's not a more typical sci-fi-ish story.

As for picking it up on a bookshelf in a brick and mortar store, as much as I'd love to see copies there, that'll probably never happen unless it gets picked up by a mainstream publisher. That market's almost impossible for indies to get into, other than onesie-twosies or local indie bookstores. The on-line stores are the real target - and the true marketing there is simply by word of mouth from readers like yourselves to others, and the reviews that you may leave for other potential readers to go by. The cover is still important for "browsers" just milling around looking for a book, but the percentage of those folks who actually buy is going to be low - the important ones are the referrals that folks like you send around: "Hey, I just read this book that you really need to check out..."  

Anyway, I welcome any opinions, comments, suggestions, etc. - that's one reason I posted this here! LOL! And now it's off to work. Have a great day and I'll be back later...!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I like the font you used for the titles, especially "Empire."  

The sword doesn't really do much.  Actually, I bought a sword like that for my grandson at the $ store.  Maybe that's what is throwing me off.  

It needs something else in the background, maybe the same background you used for the original cover.  

You do need to indicate the sci-fi/fantasy genre.  Otherwise, it could be the Japanese Empire.  

Yes, we're used to the blue chick, but it's still a good cover.  We don't know who she is, but we pretty much know what kind of book it is.  

Can we see the original cover with the new title layout?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I like the font you used for the titles, especially "Empire."
> 
> The sword doesn't really do much. Actually, I bought a sword like that for my grandson at the $ store. Maybe that's what is throwing me off.
> 
> It needs something else in the background, maybe the same background you used for the original cover.
> 
> You do need to indicate the sci-fi/fantasy genre. Otherwise, it could be the Japanese Empire.
> 
> Yes, we're used to the blue chick, but it's still a good cover. We don't know who she is, but we pretty much know what kind of book it is.
> 
> Can we see the original cover with the new title layout?


Good points! Okay, lemme fiddle with it a bit. I think I'm going to start a new thread on this - this discussion is a bit buried in here!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I started a new thread on this here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5966.0.html


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I wasn't going to make a separate thread about this to avoid cluttering things up, but I just wanted to let folks know that the price of In Her Name (the original/omnibus edition) is going up to $8.99 (minus whatever Amazon may discount) as I start releasing the trilogy series (which will go for $3.99 each). So, if you really enjoy the story, the omnibus edition is less expensive...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, please forgive a small bit of horn-tooting (which I try not to do very often): _In Her Name_ is in the top 20 in the Kindle store in the sci-fi/adventure category, and at 84 in the overall sci-fi category, at least for a few minutes until Amazon changes the rankings!

That made up a lot for a miserable couple of days stuffed into a small classroom where we were broiling and undergoing death by Powerpoint, plus an hour and a half drive each way - topped off by a TWO hour commute home this afternoon. Thank heaven for beer, pizza, and Jan's cookies...

Anyway, hugs and kisses (your choice!) to those of you buying IHN, and I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Woo Hoo Mike. . . .And we can say we knew you when. . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, please forgive a small bit of horn-tooting (which I try not to do very often): _In Her Name_ is in the top 20 in the Kindle store in the sci-fi/adventure category, and at 84 in the overall sci-fi category, at least for a few minutes until Amazon changes the rankings!


That's fantastic, Mike. We're all happy for you.

Now, get back to work. We need that prequel.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> That's fantastic, Mike. We're all happy for you.


Thanks!!  And hey, it just went from #20 to #17 - it must be getting lighter and floating up! LOL!



> Now, get back to work. We need that prequel.


Working on chapter 8 of First Contact now (page 101 - woo!). The survey ship just returned home...pandemonium ensues!


----------



## sherylb

Way to go Mike! See, we *knew* it was a hit!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

sherylb said:


> Way to go Mike! See, we *knew* it was a hit!


Well, at least for that hour! LOL!!

BTW, Sheryl - have you seen any of the draft tidbits from IHN: First Contact? If you're interested, lemme know and I'll show you where they are...


----------



## Steph H

Is that the omnibus or Empire that you're tooting about, Mike? Either way, congrats!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Is that the omnibus or Empire that you're tooting about, Mike? Either way, congrats!


The omnibus - that has more "attraction" at the moment because of the number of reader reviews, longer exposure and so on. But I'm happy either way! 

BTW - I think I introduced your namesake into First Contact. Hope you like being a reporter... LOL!


----------



## Steph H

Who, me? Awwww, shucks.... *scuffs dirt*


----------



## geoffthomas

Mike,
IHN (Omnibus edition) was fantastic.
I am trying to find the right method to record my thoughts - being presumptuous enough to think you might want to hear them.
But the bottom line is this was a very good book.
Just sayin....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Who, me? Awwww, shucks.... *scuffs dirt*


Well, since you're grinding through my typo-ridden drafts...Besides, like the rest of the characters, the name just popped out at me. Of course, officially, "the characters in this work are entirely fictitious, blah, blah, blah..." So you get to vicariously wear a red shirt (although I suspect this won't be a red shirt character, but I have no ideas what my fingers have planned for the story). Lord knows what else is going to happen...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> Mike,
> IHN (Omnibus edition) was fantastic.
> I am trying to find the right method to record my thoughts - being presumptuous enough to think you might want to hear them.
> But the bottom line is this was a very good book.
> Just sayin....


Geoff -

Aside from any incidental ego stroking, any author who cares at all about what he or she does cares about what readers think - good or bad (well, let's say "positive or constructive"). As an indie author, it's doubly important, because most of whatever sales I make are by word of mouth. So interacting with readers is a necessary - and, as it turns out, quite enjoyable! - experience. Some authors don't do that (and some authors are downright cold toward their readers), which I've never understood. They need to be fish-slapped. 

As for how you want to record your thoughts, heck - just start a thread in the book corner or wherever (doesn't matter to me, but since it's a reader discussion thread vs. an author "promotional" thread that's as good a place as any, but totally up to you) and say what you want to say. I'm always very curious what people think, anyway, because readers often see insights in the story that I missed while writing it. And some of those things I can apply to future stories and improve my writing.

Aside from that, talking about it is just plain fun...!


----------



## sherylb

kreelanwarrior said:


> BTW, Sheryl - have you seen any of the draft tidbits from IHN: First Contact? If you're interested, lemme know and I'll show you where they are...


Thanks Mike, but I think I would rather wait and get the full story when it is done. (I'm just funny that way ) I know it will be great and worth the wait!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

sherylb said:


> Thanks Mike, but I think I would rather wait and get the full story when it is done. (I'm just funny that way ) I know it will be great and worth the wait!


No worries! Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## louiseb

I am reading the Omnibus now and honestly did not think I would enjoy it as much as I am. It's amazing I put it down long enough to come to the computer, but I had bills to pay and of course had to swing by the boards.   I am going to be sad to finish this one, which will most likely be tonight. I can really immerse myself in a book, but sometimes the writer's style (or lack of) pulls me out, not a problem at all with your writing. Really a shame good writing like this cannot get published DTB style.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

louiseb said:


> I am reading the Omnibus now and honestly did not think I would enjoy it as much as I am. It's amazing I put it down long enough to come to the computer, but I had bills to pay and of course had to swing by the boards.  I am going to be sad to finish this one, which will most likely be tonight. I can really immerse myself in a book, but sometimes the writer's style (or lack of) pulls me out, not a problem at all with your writing. Really a shame good writing like this cannot get published DTB style.


louiseb -

Glad you're enjoying it! 

FYI, the book is available in DTB format, both for the omnibus edition (which is a whopper in print - 2 lbs!), but also as a trilogy: the first one - "In Her Name: Empire" - is out in print (and Kindle, too). The other two parts of the omnibus will be released over the next month or so as "Confederation" and "Final Battle". And if you meant why it hasn't been picked up by a "real" publisher, well, I'm not complaining: if it had, I probably wouldn't have gotten to meet all of you here on KB! 

And don't despair for when you finish! I'm hoping to have the prequel - "In Her Name: First Contact" - out this summer, and have ideas to put out more in the series (I try to post updates on my site, too).


----------



## geoffthomas

kreelanwarrior said:


> louiseb -
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it!
> 
> FYI, the book is available in DTB format, both for the omnibus edition (which is a whopper in print - 2 lbs!), but also as a trilogy: the first one - "In Her Name: Empire" - is out in print (and Kindle, too). The other two parts of the omnibus will be released over the next month or so as "Confederation" and "Final Battle". And if you meant why it hasn't been picked up by a "real" publisher, well, I'm not complaining: if it had, I probably wouldn't have gotten to meet all of you here on KB!
> 
> And don't despair for when you finish! I'm hoping to have the prequel - "In Her Name: First Contact" - out this summer, and have ideas to put out more in the series (I try to post updates on my site, too).


And some of us just can't wait for more. Great read.
One of my favorites.
Mike, I haven't posted my comments yet because I am taking my time gathering them together. (thoughts just running around amock in my basement here). 
You cannot go wrong with this one.


----------



## louiseb

Good to know about the DTB

I have to admit I was reading this on a 3 hour flight yesterday and at one point had tears flowing down my face. Often when that happens in public I move to another book until I am alone again, but I just could not put this one down. I just let the tears flow!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> And some of us just can't wait for more. Great read.
> One of my favorites.
> Mike, I haven't posted my comments yet because I am taking my time gathering them together. (thoughts just running around amock in my basement here).
> You cannot go wrong with this one.


Geoff -

No worries, although you've certainly got my curiosity going about what you have to say! LOL!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

louiseb said:


> Good to know about the DTB
> 
> I have to admit I was reading this on a 3 hour flight yesterday and at one point had tears flowing down my face. Often when that happens in public I move to another book until I am alone again, but I just could not put this one down. I just let the tears flow!


Awww! 

Okay, fess up: what part were you crying at? (minor spoilers allowed!)


----------



## louiseb

(trying to be vague)  when Esah-Zhurah was whipped, and afterwards. And when Reza understands he must make a choice after his time in the temple with Esah-Zhurah and Tesh-Dar and follows through with that choice


----------



## Gertie Kindle

louiseb said:


> (trying to be vague) when Esah-Zhurah was whipped, and afterwards. And when Reza understands he must make a choice after his time in the temple with Esah-Zhurah and Tesh-Dar and follows through with that choice


Two very sob-worthy moments; and many more to follow.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

louiseb said:


> (trying to be vague) when Esah-Zhurah was whipped, and afterwards. And when Reza understands he must make a choice after his time in the temple with Esah-Zhurah and Tesh-Dar and follows through with that choice


Yeah, a friend at work who reads during her lunch hour had grabbed a copy if Empire and was reading it. She broke into tears at that part, and everybody was wondering what was wrong! Then she was at the hospital when her sister was having minor surgery and started crying at the end (the end of Empire is the end of part 1 in the omnibus) - everybody thought something happened to her sister!

But as an author, that means the story is hitting the mark: in this type of tale, evoking strong emotion is an important aspect of the story, and seeing that it succeeded is very gratifying (and I did my share of sniffling and snuffling, and I wrote the silly thing - go figure!).


----------



## Chad Winters

Wusses!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Wusses!!


Ha! You just don't want to admit it!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I want to remind all the fans of Mike who have yet to go over to PODBRAM to read his in-depth interview, here is the link to it: http://podbram.blogspot.com/2009/05/interview-with-author.html] http://podbram.blogspot.com/2009/05/interview-with-author.html[/url]


----------



## Anju 

I hope there is nothing wrong with me - I don't cry over stories


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Anju No. 469 said:


> I hope there is nothing wrong with me - I don't cry over stories


It's okay, we'll let you slip by on this one...


----------



## louiseb

Hey, I'm not as bad as my sister, she told me once she cried at a Tide commercial!  

I do cry over books and movies. Just the way I'm wired.


----------



## Chad Winters

My siblings and I used to rib my Mom mercilessly after she cried during a Garfield special (Odie got caught by the dog catcher and they were going to put him to sleep)

ahh good times!


----------



## Anju 

I have giggled over the psychokitty (Thumper's Max) and some of Evanovich's grandmother escapades, but don't laugh often either.  I do sometimes get teary over movies.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I'll admit to an occasional snuffle during movies. Saving Private Ryan for one. Or any time I hear taps. That's always rough...

Okay, have to get back to writing tonight! Almost halfway through the first draft of the new book...!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> I'll admit to an occasional snuffle during movies. Saving Private Ryan for one. Or any time I hear taps. That's always rough...


The Dirty Dozen. Jim Brown is running and throwing the grenades down the air shaft ...












> Okay, have to get back to writing tonight! Almost halfway through the first draft of the new book...!


Exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Steph H

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, have to get back to writing tonight! Almost halfway through the first draft of the new book...!


And as a sneak-previewer/"editor"/nit-picker, I have to say it's really good!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> And as a sneak-previewer/"editor"/nit-picker, I have to say it's really good!


Hey, and I didn't even have to give you a new hat to say that!


----------



## Steph H

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hey, and I didn't even have to give you a new hat to say that!


I'm so easy...


----------



## geoffthomas

So I gotta start giving some feedback somewhere so I guess this thread is as good as any.

One comment was that when we first encountered the "mind meld" thing, I thought immediately of other stories that had aliens with group conscience in them.  First thought was the hive mentallity of the cho-ja insectoids from the Raymond Feist and Janny Wurts Empire Trilogy. But they were actually insects that lived a true hive life.  But also called to mind the Thranx in Alan Dean Foster's Flinx and Pip series.  But this was different.  Cool.  And it works.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> So I gotta start giving some feedback somewhere so I guess this thread is as good as any.
> 
> One comment was that when we first encountered the "mind meld" thing, I thought immediately of other stories that had aliens with group conscience in them. First thought was the hive mentallity of the cho-ja insectoids from the Raymond Feist and Janny Wurts Empire Trilogy. But they were actually insects that lived a true hive life. But also called to mind the Thranx in Alan Dean Foster's Flinx and Pip series. But this was different. Cool. And it works.


I think with the Kreelan race from In Her Name (Omnibus Edition), it's more of an empathic connection than what we traditionally would think of as a hive mind concept. My analog for it is computer-based, oddly enough: traditional hive-mind concepts are much like distributed computing systems, where all the machines on the network run processes that contribute to the whole, but any one of which isn't directly critical. Depending on how an author portrays such civilizations, it may not matter which one of the individual entities of the hive mind a character is interacting with, because interacting with one is essentially interacting with the entire entity.

The Kreelan analog is much more like a server-based system, where the individuals are all connected to one another and to the Empress, but she is the core of the network: take her out, and the entire network is toast. While there's certainly a general awareness of the will of the Empress, as the saying goes in the book, it's usually more of a general feeling than a "Go here...do this..." sort of thing in their minds: the emotional response, rather than intellectual understanding, is what seems to be the key element. It's also a very spiritual thing to them: the Empress is their god(dess), and they feel directly connected to her (and to be disconnected is a horrible fate). Each Kreelan is still an individual, albeit connected by an emotional/empathic (and vital) thread, and so they continue to need to interact on the individual and group levels to express their intellectual side. So that lets them be sufficiently human-like that we can empathize with them, but also sufficiently different that we can appreciate their alien origins...


----------



## geoffthomas

And I believe that there are very few stories out there that use a concept like this.
And the ones that I think I remember were not this - I believe this is unique.

Did you start with this premise and write the work around it?

The whole focus of the race is directed at a search because of a personal event in the life of the Empress.
And they cannot control it.
Wow.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> And I believe that there are very few stories out there that use a concept like this.
> And the ones that I think I remember were not this - I believe this is unique.
> 
> Did you start with this premise and write the work around it?
> 
> The whole focus of the race is directed at a search because of a personal event in the life of the Empress.
> And they cannot control it.
> Wow.


No, I didn't have any premise to work with, really. That's the hard thing about trying to explain the way I write - I don't have a structure or outline or anything: I just kinda wind up my fingers and go.


----------



## GreenThumb

I downloaded the sample of this book yesterday. What a generous sample! I read for my whole lunch hour at work, and then nearly an hour longer when I was supposed to be working (darn the phone for interrupting me several times!) And I'm still not done with the sample. Wow!

I am totally gripped by this book, and will purchase the omnibus edition today.







You are a very talented writer!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thumb, I think a sample is generally 10%-ish of a book. . . .you'll find IHN: omnibus is fairly long in an objective sense.  It doesn't feel long reading it though. . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

GreenThumb said:



> I downloaded the sample of this book yesterday. What a generous sample! I read for my whole lunch hour at work, and then nearly an hour longer when I was supposed to be working (darn the phone for interrupting me several times!) And I'm still not done with the sample. Wow!
> 
> I am totally gripped by this book, and will purchase the omnibus edition today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a very talented writer!


Great, glad ya like it! We'll have to see if you'll be one of the elite members of the "2 a.m. club" when you get to the end - a bunch of the die-hards here who started it wound up staying up half the night to finish it once they got close to the end! LOL!

And as Ann indicated, the omnibus is big - 325,000 words or so, so the sample is indeed pretty long. The size isn't a factor for Kindle readers, but the print version weighs a full two pounds and is 680 pages long, so the size (among other reasons) prompted me to divide it up into a trilogy, although the omnibus will of course remain available - I don't care which route people take, as long as they enjoy it! 

FYI, I'm working on a prequel, First Contact, which I hope to have on the street by mid-summer...


----------



## Anju 

However, it is a stay up until  2- 2:30 AM to finish it!


----------



## louiseb

ok, I finally finished it! Took me longer than I thought just because my reading time became limited. I am sad to have to let the characters go. Can't wait for First Contact. 

I did not stay up till 2:00 AM, but I did wake up around them a couple of nights and read before going back to sleep.  

I really enjoyed this one. I especially enjoyed the first part, which built up the alien world and relationships. I am fascinated by the creative imagination of others. I thought all the characters were well written. It drives me crazy when I'm reading about a character who may be smart but has no common sense, and makes dumb choices over and over, never learning from their mistakes. With these characters, even the bad ones, you made it very understandable why they were where they were and how they were motivated. I don't know if I'm explaining very well, but thought it was very well written and I was immersed in the book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mike:

I have moved your book up the TBR pile. I can't believe that it's been there since June 4, 2008. Sorry. I'll get crackin'

Your friend
Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

edwpat said:


> Mike:
> 
> I have moved your book up the TBR pile. I can't believe that it's been there since June 4, 2008. Sorry. I'll get crackin'
> 
> Your friend
> Ed Patterson


Ed - Plan on no sleep - not from bad stuff, but from not being able to put the book down, particularly when you get to the end


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I don't doubt it. Mike's work is well known.

Ed P


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

louiseb said:


> ok, I finally finished it! Took me longer than I thought just because my reading time became limited. I am sad to have to let the characters go. Can't wait for First Contact.
> 
> I did not stay up till 2:00 AM, but I did wake up around them a couple of nights and read before going back to sleep.
> 
> I really enjoyed this one. I especially enjoyed the first part, which built up the alien world and relationships. I am fascinated by the creative imagination of others. I thought all the characters were well written. It drives me crazy when I'm reading about a character who may be smart but has no common sense, and makes dumb choices over and over, never learning from their mistakes. With these characters, even the bad ones, you made it very understandable why they were where they were and how they were motivated. I don't know if I'm explaining very well, but thought it was very well written and I was immersed in the book.


Glad you enjoyed it! And yes, you're explaining everything just fine. So stay tuned for the prequel - First Contact - which I hope to have out by mid- to late-summer.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

edwpat said:


> Mike:
> 
> I have moved your book up the TBR pile. I can't believe that it's been there since June 4, 2008. Sorry. I'll get crackin'
> 
> Your friend
> Ed Patterson


Ed -

Thanks! And no worries - it's hell trying to write and still get any reading done (or vice versa). I've got a pile of stuff I'd like to get through, as well, but make pretty slow progress. If the need for this day job thing would just go away...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Anju No. 469 said:


> Ed - Plan on no sleep - not from bad stuff, but from not being able to put the book down, particularly when you get to the end


We'll have to see if he becomes the newest inductee into the IHN 2AM club...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

2 AM. If I'm not up writing, I'm sleepin' - 'cause I still got a day job (knock on wood).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

edwpat said:


> 2 AM. If I'm not up writing, I'm sleepin' - 'cause I still got a day job (knock on wood).


Yeah, the day job thing: glad to have it, because so many don't right now. But all things being equal, I'd be happier living off the grid in an earthship where I could help Jan with the garden and write all day...


----------



## Jeansaint

Just got my K2 and downloaded a pile of sample chapters. I downloaded "In Her Name" and before even completing the sample, I had to buy it. In my opinion, its one of the best books I have ever read and I read alot. I am still reading it and look forward to finishing it but also dread finishing it as it is one of those rare books that I want to savor reading every sentence and not rush the sheer enjoyment I get from reading it.

All I can say is great job. I love the character development and rarely see such well written characters. I am not far into it but I am very impressed with how the characters are becoming so personable to me, even the aliens. The aliens are well written as they have some human characteristics so I can relate to them, yet they are so alien that they are hard to define or understand sometimes and that's the way they should be written as they are....well...alien. 

I am actually surprised that I have taken to the book so readily as I am generally not a fan of SciFi military drama. This book and the style reminds me alot of Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card not so much in the story as in the characters and that's what sells me on a book. I have to believe the characters could be real even if the situation is so unreal and it was the case here as well as in Ender's Game and the others of that series.I am going to pass the recommendation onto to my brothers as they both love this genre and will mostly likely enjoy the series as much as I am.

Anyways, this is all solely my opinion and others may not agree but I must say kudos for a job well done and that I eagerly await the next installment.


----------



## Jeff

I finished _In Her Name_ at about the same time that the new "sock puppet" restrictions were placed upon member/authors and so I never mentioned the book here. That's bothered me ever since because I think it is an outstanding book and I believe that someday we're all going to be proud that we know Michael R. Hicks. Mike is gifted with the easy style of a true story teller. His characters, although completely fantastic, come off the page and into your heart.

To be honest, I would not have read _In Her Name_ if Mike hadn't been a KindleBoards member. I detest science fiction and fantasy but was pleasantly surprised by Al Past's _Distant Cousin_ so I bought _In Her Name_. Expecting to have to force myself to complete the book, I was astonished to be captivated by it from almost the first page and I read it in two days stopping my own work to do so. Read _In Her Name_, even if you hate science fiction. You won't regret it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Jeansaint said:


> Just got my K2 and downloaded a pile of sample chapters. I downloaded "In Her Name" and before even completing the sample, I had to buy it. In my opinion, its one of the best books I have ever read and I read alot. I am still reading it and look forward to finishing it but also dread finishing it as it is one of those rare books that I want to savor reading every sentence and not rush the sheer enjoyment I get from reading it.


Well, all I can say is "Wow!" And, of course, thank you! That's so totally awesome! But it's reader comments like yours that make me want to kick myself for not writing for so long (I finished _In Her Name_ around 1994, and just started on the next book this April). I don't let such things go to my head, but I do so much appreciate both the fact that you're enjoying it so much and that you took the time to write such nice comments!

I don't know how far along you are in the book (I assume you got the omnibus edition), but be prepared for a bit of a rollercoaster ride! 

I'm hoping to have the first prequel - _In Her Name: First Contact_ - out in another couple/few months. It's going to be a bit more in the military SF vein, but so far my beta chapter readers (who definitely aren't military SF readers!) haven't been tossing the draft chapters back at me! LOL!

Thanks again and I look forward to any other comments you might have as you go through the story.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Jeff said:


> I finished _In Her Name_ at about the same time that the new "sock puppet" restrictions were placed upon member/authors and so I never mentioned the book here. That's bothered me ever since because I think it is an outstanding book and I believe that someday we're all going to be proud that we know Michael R. Hicks. Mike is gifted with the easy style of a true story teller. His characters, although completely fantastic, come off the page and into your heart.
> 
> To be honest, I would not have read _In Her Name_ if Mike hadn't been a KindleBoards member. I detest science fiction and fantasy but was pleasantly surprised by Al Past's _Distant Cousin_ so I bought _In Her Name_. Expecting to have to force myself to complete the book, I was astonished to be captivated by it from almost the first page and I read it in two days stopping my own work to do so. Read _In Her Name_, even if you hate science fiction. You won't regret it.


Jeff - You know, this is crazy: I don't think I even knew that you'd read it (or if I did I'd forgotten)! Well, for once to heck with the sock puppet rule: you rock! And it sounds like you were also a candidate for the "In Her Name 2 a.m. Finishers Klub"! 

Seriously, I greatly appreciate the comments, especially from someone who claims to detest sci-fi/fantasy! I think that's emerged as one of the most surprising things about the book to me, that so many people who don't like that genre(s) seem to enjoy IHN.

But, as you know, I can't claim any literary talent: I have absolutely no idea what's going on until my fingers type it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Who cares if it's you or your fingers that have the literary talent, as long as one of you allows us to visit the Empire.


----------



## Jeff

kreelanwarrior said:


> I don't think I even knew that you'd read it


I rated _In Her Name_ five stars on GoodReads a month or two ago but didn't review it out of laziness. I'll go back and add something fuzzy. Too many of my Amazon reviews are four and five stars so I need to find some crummy books to review before reviewing _In Her Name_ and giving it five stars. 



kreelanwarrior said:


> I can't claim any literary talent: I have absolutely no idea what's going on until my fingers type it!


I said that you had the gift of a story teller and I'm sticking to it. Please don't change your style. It works.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mike's Zone (be it his fingers or his mind) is a wonderful place to share with th world.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Jeff said:


> I rated _In Her Name_ five stars on GoodReads a month or two ago but didn't review it out of laziness. I'll go back and add something fuzzy. Too many of my Amazon reviews are four and five stars so I need to find some crummy books to review before reviewing _In Her Name_ and giving it five stars.
> 
> I said that you had the gift of a story teller and I'm sticking to it. Please don't change your style. It works.


Jeff - LOL!! I could only change my style if I change my fingers. That would hurt. 

Just saw your review on Amazon - thanks for the kind words, mate!


----------



## GreenThumb

I posted a review. Not the most erudite, but heartfelt nonetheless.

Fantastic book.


----------



## Leises

Great book! I was sorry when the story ended. Looking forward to the prequel.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

GreenThumb said:


> I posted a review. Not the most erudite, but heartfelt nonetheless.
> 
> Fantastic book.


Thanks - your review was awesome!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Leises said:


> Great book! I was sorry when the story ended. Looking forward to the prequel.


Glad you enjoyed it! 

And in case you might be interested, here are a few teasers from _IHN: First Contact_... 

- Chapter 1
- Chapter 2
- Chapter 3
- Chapter 4


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

The second book of the original _In Her Name_ trilogy is now available in print!

The Kindle version will be coming soon!


----------



## geoffthomas

I like the new covers for the "new" books, Mike.

I will always be partial to the blue girl.....but that is just being sentimental (kinda like your first love).

But the new ones are sharp.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> I like the new covers for the "new" books, Mike.
> 
> I will always be partial to the blue girl.....but that is just being sentimental (kinda like your first love).
> 
> But the new ones are sharp.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Geoff -

Thanks! It's all due to the help I got from the "art advisors" here on KB!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

For those who might be interested in a few insights behind the writing of "In Her Name" and some discussion on publishing (in particular, publishing by independent authors), Stacey Cochran did an interview with me that's available on YouTube. Enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did you smile?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Did you smile?


Eventually! LOL! I do look kinda pained in the opening shot, though. I must have been thinking about work...


----------



## Chad Winters

Now you're a Rock Star!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Go Mike.
I think this is great.
Gotta keep up the PR, man.
You will only get to the point where you can entertain us with books more often by selling more.
This is another of the steps in the right direction.

Just sayin......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Now you're a Rock Star!!


LOL! Only if I let my hair grow out long again or cut it all off!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> Go Mike.
> I think this is great.
> Gotta keep up the PR, man.
> You will only get to the point where you can entertain us with books more often by selling more.
> This is another of the steps in the right direction.
> 
> Just sayin......


Geoff - thanks! I'm tryin'! 

Speaking of which, gotta go write some more on First Contact - 277 pages and counting up...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I told a friend about IHN because both she and her husband are avid sci-fiers.  I knew they would love it.  She just finished and he's just starting.  

She called me tonight and told me that she would compare you with Orson Scott Card and his Ender series.  She wanted me to tell you that she absolutely sobbed through the epilogue.  I told her you were writing the prequel, and that made her very happy.  She wants to know more about the Kreelans and their history.  As soon as First Contact is up and running, I'll let her know and she'll be among the first to buy.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I told a friend about IHN because both she and her husband are avid sci-fiers. I knew they would love it. She just finished and he's just starting.
> 
> She called me tonight and told me that she would compare you with Orson Scott Card and his Ender series. She wanted me to tell you that she absolutely sobbed through the epilogue. I told her you were writing the prequel, and that made her very happy. She wants to know more about the Kreelans and their history. As soon as First Contact is up and running, I'll let her know and she'll be among the first to buy.


Gertie -

Wow! That's so cool! I'll happily take a compliment like that! 

A friend at work is reading Confederation/Book 2 now. She only reads at lunch time - she never used to read at all until her sister got her hooked on Danielle Steele, and then out of curiosity she read IHN: Empire. Bawled her head off at the ending of that one. Now in Confederation/Book 2 she's almost to the end and the battle on the Plain of Aragon


Spoiler



where Reza and Esah-Zhurah meet again


. I told her to get the kleenex ready. 

IHN: First Contact is coming along well. Tonight's been pretty slow, but tt's up to 140,000 words and I'm within a couple chapters of the end. Not bad for starting the second week of April! LOL!

The only thing that nags me about the draft, at least, is that it doesn't have the emotional impact of the first trilogy (which, as you know, tells the end of the story). There are a lot of different viewpoints and threads, many almost like vignettes within the overall framework of the start of the war, but without the same sort of unifying thread as IHN has in Reza. So, we'll see where we get to. The first thing is just to finish the draft and take a look at the rough story arc, then start hacking and chopping!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> The only thing that nags me about the draft, at least, is that it doesn't have the emotional impact of the first trilogy (which, as you know, tells the end of the story). There are a lot of different viewpoints and threads, many almost like vignettes within the overall framework of the start of the war, but without the same sort of unifying thread as IHN has in Reza. So, we'll see where we get to. The first thing is just to finish the draft and take a look at the rough story arc, then start hacking and chopping!


Or maybe adding? I know what you're talking about. Sometimes you just have to get the story down on paper (screen  ) and then you can go back to give it that extra punch.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Just on a lark for my birthday, I decided to drop the price of the omnibus edition of In Her Name (the first three published books under one cover) to $5.99 and the price of In Her Name: Empire - if you just want to check out the first book in that trilogy - to $0.99.

Note: if you check the pages and the price changes haven't come into play yet, just hang on for a bit. Sometimes Amazon takes a little while to change things...

So, take advantage and enjoy the read!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mike,

Belated happy birthday!!!

And for those who haven't read _In Her Name_ yet, this is a great opportunity to get a VERY GOOD BOOK. I'd say, go for the omnibus, you're not going to be able to stop, so you might as well buy the whole thing at once!

Did I mention I REALLY liked this book? 

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

So, Betsy...did you like the book? 

UNFORTUNATELY, it looks like my books are now victims of the bizarre pricing fiasco that is going on with folks who have titles published via Amazon's Digital Text Platform: not only are they no longer given the usual Amazon discounts, but when I just checked the catalog entry for both books, the price I entered ("Digital List Price") is shown as scratched out, with the previous full price still in effect.

A bunch of folks have been on Amazon's case about pricing lately, but their stance has been that they're entitled to put the books out at whatever price they want. Okay, fine, but - as was repeatedly voiced on the DTP forums - it's a bit unseemly to discount books from the major publishers (in some cases to $0.00) while sticking the little guys for full price (and in some cases, they marked the prices *up*). 

Anyway, I'm trying to have a sale, if that counts! Ack! But even if you buy the books for full price, I like to think you're getting a decent value.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, I decided to hold off on the attempt at having a sale until Amazon sorts out (if it is) what it's going to do with discounts for its Kindle titles. I can't see trying to offer readers a discount that Amazon won't pass on, with the only result being Amazon getting a larger share. Grrr!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I guess Amazon is no different than a brick and mortar store.  I used to have a wholesale business and sold to many different types of outlets.  Each of them set their own price.  Once it's on the shelf, the wholesaler has no control.


----------



## koland

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, I decided to hold off on the attempt at having a sale until Amazon sorts out (if it is) what it's going to do with discounts for its Kindle titles. I can't see trying to offer readers a discount that Amazon won't pass on, with the only result being Amazon getting a larger share. Grrr!


Please let us know when you decide to have the sale. Also, keep in mind, that just as when the book was first published, it takes several hours for the pricing genie (an automated program) to change the actual list price after you have submitted your change. The program that displays the title, however, seems to do an online lookup for the list price,which is why you'll see a price "markup" for a few hours after you submit the change. I also suspect that getting your change in just before midnight, Pacific time (where Amazon is and all their servers are are sync'd to) will get your change online for the next day, with few people actually seeing the higher price (just a few night owls).

OTOH - you could do a private sale (I'd send you a few bucks to "upgrade" from Empire to the trilogy and you can keep it all, no cut for Amazon).

p.s. I'd appreciate a heads up, as I can't always get to the computer each day - I go on a 24 shift this afternoon, for example, with no internet access.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

koland said:


> Please let us know when you decide to have the sale. Also, keep in mind, that just as when the book was first published, it takes several hours for the pricing genie (an automated program) to change the actual list price after you have submitted your change. The program that displays the title, however, seems to do an online lookup for the list price,which is why you'll see a price "markup" for a few hours after you submit the change. I also suspect that getting your change in just before midnight, Pacific time (where Amazon is and all their servers are are sync'd to) will get your change online for the next day, with few people actually seeing the higher price (just a few night owls).


No, unfortunately the prices change quickly now, and I checked a sample of other titles (not my own) that are in the same boat that I know were changed some time ago: the publisher-set price was lower than the Amazon retail price, and no discounts were applied.

Oddly enough, the Omnibus version did have a discount for a lot longer than many other titles, but Amazon finally got around to it the other day.



> OTOH - you could do a private sale (I'd send you a few bucks to "upgrade" from Empire to the trilogy and you can keep it all, no cut for Amazon).


Would love to! Unfortunately, I don't have a good way to do that - I've consciously tried to stay out of the distribution end of things, but I'm certainly open to ideas. 

However, I'll tell you what: if you bought Empire, when I release Confederation for the Kindle (hopefully next week, if I can get the draft of First Contact done), I'll put on a sale price of $0.99 for the first month, which will probably "take" with Amazon, as it'll be the initial price. And I'll do the same for Final Battle when it's ready. How does that sound?



> p.s. I'd appreciate a heads up, as I can't always get to the computer each day - I go on a 24 shift this afternoon, for example, with no internet access.


Well, you can check my web site at http://www.kreelanwarrior.com periodically, or sign up for the RSS feed off of the site. Past that, I'll post something here and/or in my signature file for when the next titles are ready...


----------



## geoffthomas

So Mike,
Did you get Confederation out there for the bonus price yet?
Or is the first month deal already ticking off the clock?

Anyone who has not read the original In Her Name in the Omnibus volume or the separate trilogy works should read them fast because you are going to have the prequel out soon?

Just askin......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> So Mike,
> Did you get Confederation out there for the bonus price yet?
> Or is the first month deal already ticking off the clock?
> 
> Anyone who has not read the original In Her Name in the Omnibus volume or the separate trilogy works should read them fast because you are going to have the prequel out soon?
> 
> Just askin......


Geoff -

Well, I have to admit to totally slacking off on getting Confederation and Final Battle out in Kindle format! LOL! Actually, I think I'll get those done while I'm waiting for some (hopefully final) feedback on First Contact. Most folks are buying the Omnibus edition, which - financially speaking - is the best way to go, but I'll get all of them out separately, too. If nothing else, I can claim to have written more books that way! 

Speaking of First Contact, depending on how long it takes to get the last round of feedback in, I'm hoping to have that up on the Mobipocket site by the end of next week (if not before); then it'll take a bit to percolate over to the Kindle store...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

*For those who may be interested, In Her Name (omnibus edition) is on sale!*

Note that there are two versions, both of which have identical content:

- The SALE version (which only has one review tied to it)

- The "non-sale version" (which has most of the reader reviews)

So if you don't know much about the book and would like to check out the reviews first, click here. Then - if you decide you want to buy (and I highly recommend checking out the sample), click here to get yourself the best deal!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Well, I didn't get the Omnibus thing, but I did pick up Empire for only $1.59.

Thanks!


----------



## koland

Red, 

Be sure to get the 2nd and 3rd in the trilogy while they are on sale as well. I needed just the third to fill out mine, so was glad of the sale when it finally was available (I also missed the omnibus when it first was on sale).

So, Mike ....

All we need now is a mega sale on First Contact...  preferably before I finish Final Battle!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, this came as a complete surprise: I checked the overall bestseller list on Mobipocket (from the home page, click on the bestsellers link), and _In Her Name_ is ranked at number *15*!! Well, at least for the current nanosecond. But I thought that was pretty darn cool (it's not an excuse for me not having done any writing today, but what the heck)...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, this came as a complete surprise: I checked the overall bestseller list on Mobipocket (from the home page, click on the bestsellers link), and _In Her Name_ is ranked at number *15*!! Well, at least for the current nanosecond. But I thought that was pretty darn cool (it's not an excuse for me not having done any writing today, but what the heck)...


That is highly cool. No, it's not an excuse ... it should be incentive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Too cool, and well earned.

Betsy
who is waiting for the next Mike Hicks book....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just posted a review of In her Name (Ominbus Edition) to Amazon. It isn't on the page yet, but I gave it 5-stars.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Cool!  Hot!! Terrific ! Wonderful !

Congrats Mike!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The review of In Her Name now appears on Amazon:

http://tinyurl.com/yf264jy

Edward C. Patterson

PS: Michael, I corrected the one small spelling error I found and it should appear soon.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Thanks, all! And Ed, thanks so much for your review - that was so *awesome*! 

Am hoping to get a bit of writing done tonight. I'm still sort of stumped on this one section of Legend of the Sword - I may do something unusual and sort of leave a placeholder there and keep going with the rest of the story...*after* I recover: only about 3 hrs sleep last night, then up at oh-dark-thirty to take a dawn patrol ride in my cousin-in-law's Piper Cub. Forgot how much I enjoyed flying in light planes - what a rush!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I didn't feel like starting another thread, so just decided to post here (I'm too lazy tonight - LOL!). Just wanted to pass on a quick update on the second prequel, *In Her Name: Legend of the Sword* - I think I'm around the 2/3 point in the draft, give or take a bit, and am still hoping to have the first draft completed by year's end with a target Kindle publication date in February.

This book is actually turning out to be a lot more complex than I had originally thought it would be; not in a confusing way, I don't think, but a lot of action going on, some of it taking off in unexpected directions. So hopefully it'll turn out well (my alpha readers seem to enjoy it so far)...


----------



## telracs

kreelanwarrior said:


> I didn't feel like starting another thread, so just decided to post here (I'm too lazy tonight - LOL!). Just wanted to pass on a quick update on the second prequel, *In Her Name: Legend of the Sword* - I think I'm around the 2/3 point in the draft, give or take a bit, and am still hoping to have the first draft completed by year's end with a target Kindle publication date in February.
> 
> This book is actually turning out to be a lot more complex than I had originally thought it would be; not in a confusing way, I don't think, but a lot of action going on, some of it taking off in unexpected directions. So hopefully it'll turn out well (my alpha readers seem to enjoy it so far)...


And your beta-reader wants an early holiday gift to read!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> And your beta-reader wants an early holiday gift to read!


Ohhh, so greedy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> I didn't feel like starting another thread, so just decided to post here (I'm too lazy tonight - LOL!). Just wanted to pass on a quick update on the second prequel, *In Her Name: Legend of the Sword* - I think I'm around the 2/3 point in the draft, give or take a bit, and am still hoping to have the first draft completed by year's end with a target Kindle publication date in February.


YaY



> This book is actually turning out to be a lot more complex than I had originally thought it would be; not in a confusing way, I don't think, but a lot of action going on, some of it taking off in unexpected directions. So hopefully it'll turn out well (my alpha readers seem to enjoy it so far)...


You handle complex very well, so I'm not concerned.


----------



## Thumper

kreelanwarrior said:


> I didn't feel like starting another thread, so just decided to post here (I'm too lazy tonight - LOL!). Just wanted to pass on a quick update on the second prequel, *In Her Name: Legend of the Sword* - I think I'm around the 2/3 point in the draft, give or take a bit, and am still hoping to have the first draft completed by year's end with a target Kindle publication date in February.


Ahhh good. The Spouse Thingy will be so happy. He's almost done with the 3rd book and yesterday at lunch asked me if you were writing more (along with "Holy hell, it's _really good!_") As picky as he is about what he reads, that tells me you have a fanboy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Thumper said:


> Ahhh good. The Spouse Thingy will be so happy. He's almost done with the 3rd book and yesterday at lunch asked me if you were writing more (along with "Holy hell, it's _really good!_") As picky as he is about what he reads, that tells me you have a fanboy


Hey, cool! I didn't know your Spouse Thingy was reading it! 

If he's on the third book (Final Battle, I assume), then you might want to point him toward #4 (which is actually the first of a prequel trilogy), First Contact. Glad he likes 'em!


----------



## telracs

kreelanwarrior said:


> Ohhh, so greedy!


Well, it better not get published before the beta reader gets to read it!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> Well, it better not get published before the beta reader gets to read it!


Oh, I can promise that *that* isn't gonna happen!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thumper said:


> Ahhh good. The Spouse Thingy will be so happy. He's almost done with the 3rd book and yesterday at lunch asked me if you were writing more (along with "Holy hell, it's _really good!_") As picky as he is about what he reads, that tells me you have a fanboy


Now that's a five star review if I've ever heard one.  Spouse Thingy has a way with words. Wait til he reads "First Contact."


----------



## geoffthomas

So I will ask here and everywhere;

When will we get the 5th book, Mike

Just sayin.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> So I will ask here and everywhere;
> 
> When will we get the 5th book, Mike
> 
> Just sayin.....


Geoff -

Well, I've passed through the 200 page mark (actually, I think I'm somewhere around 220 or so) in the draft, and figure it'll probably come out to somewhere around 300-ish (it might add a few more pages after I go back through it to flesh things out).

Sooo, I'm *hoping* to have the first pass done right around New Year's, so add in the second pass and then time for Steph and Mindy to hack and slash, we're probably looking (semi-realistically) at February-ish before it'll be publication-ready.

In the meantime, though, I was thinking of publishing periodic tidbits to whet your appetite...


----------



## Neekeebee

Looking forward to it!  

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

_Legend of the Sword_ is getting closer! I decided to be a tease and put out the first couple chapters as a PDF for anybody who's interested. Note that this is still a rough draft, so you may find some bloopers. But just for fun!

Enjoy!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

*113,000 words and four months later, the first draft of In Her Name: Legend of the Sword is DONE!!!*

Now it's time for revisions...


----------



## Gertie Kindle




----------



## Anju 

good one Gertie!  That's the way I feel too


----------



## geoffthomas

Mike,
All of your work has been terrific.
I eagerly await the opportunity to purchase this next book.
You have entertained me for 4 volumes already.
Give my best to Jan - look forward to seeing the both of you at the next Balt/DC KB meet.
If I recall correctly we were going to try to find a way for it to be a book signing?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> Mike,
> All of your work has been terrific.
> I eagerly await the opportunity to purchase this next book.
> You have entertained me for 4 volumes already.
> Give my best to Jan - look forward to seeing the both of you at the next Balt/DC KB meet.
> If I recall correctly we were going to try to find a way for it to be a book signing?
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thanks, all! I have to go back through and polish/fill some things before I turn it over to Steph & Scarlet for a go-through, but I'm pretty happy with how the first draft turned out. It's not as dark as First Contact and has less in the way of gory battle scenes and more in the way of emotional character interaction and intrigue. Not to the level in Empire/Confederation/Final Battle (the peak of the story), but growing from the pretty stark situation in First Contact.

So, we'll see. For now, I'm taking a break and playing with a few cover ideas!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Oh, and (duh!) yeah, we'll have to do some sort of book-signing thingy when it comes out! Have to figure out what to do with that, though...


----------



## kevindorsey

Much success to you with your new book.  Looks like you have a good following.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

*In Her Name* (the Omnibus edition) received an honorable mention as one of the top books reviewed by POD Book Reviews and More for 2009! And they even mentioned KindleBoards! 



> This beginning of a new science fiction series is already receiving accolades everywhere from Amazon to the Kindle Boards.


Check it out!


----------



## Annalog

The title in the list links to their review of the book as well. 

I am looking forward to buying and reading your latest book.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Annalog said:


> The title in the list links to their review of the book as well.


You know, I'm such a doofus - I posted this in the wrong thread! LOL! Oh, well...



> I am looking forward to buying and reading your latest book.


Me, too! I think you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Great news on the Honorable Mention. Whoot! Way to go Mike!

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

kreelanwarrior said:


> You know, I'm such a doofus - I posted this in the wrong thread! LOL! Oh, well...


Hi doofus... where's my next chapters?


----------



## Annalog

kreelanwarrior said:


> You know, I'm such a doofus - I posted this in the wrong thread! LOL! Oh, well...


Post it in the correct thread and more people will read it! 


kreelanwarrior said:


> Me, too! I think you'll enjoy it!


I know I will! _In Her Name_ (Omnibus Edition) was the second novel I read on my Kindle and the first one I read only on the Kindle. (The first novel I had started reading the DTV (library book) while waiting for my Kindle. I bought the Kindle version _In Her Name_ seven weeks before my K2 arrived. )


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> Hi doofus... where's my next chapters?


Ummm, they're here somewhere! LOL! Let me make a token attempt to get organized and I'll send you more.

Steph, where did you disappear to??


----------



## Steph H

Um, well, since I didn't get to read the ones you already sent over the weekend like I planned -- worked most of it instead, what's up with that?! -- I can't poke you on you sending me more like Miss Scarlet...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Um, well, since I didn't get to read the ones you already sent over the weekend like I planned -- worked most of it instead, what's up with that?! -- I can't poke you on you sending me more like Miss Scarlet...


Ah! I just wanted to make sure you were still alive! 

Yeah, that work thing can be a real drag, can't it? Can't get enough writing done, can't get enough reading done...<sigh>


----------



## geoffthomas

kreelanwarrior said:


> *In Her Name* (the Omnibus edition) received an honorable mention as one of the top books reviewed by POD Book Reviews and More for 2009! And they even mentioned KindleBoards!
> 
> Check it out!


you know I think KB should sponsor our own book awards.
What do you think?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> you know I think KB should sponsor our own book awards.
> What do you think?


I'll take the fifth over potential conflict of interest!  But you might consider starting a thread on the topic if there isn't one already...


----------



## Anju 

good idea geoff, but for our own KB authors?


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah Dona that would be one of my rules.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey Michael--

I bought your book and it was very helpful!  Thanks!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Dana Taylor said:


> Hey Michael--
> 
> I bought your book and it was very helpful! Thanks!
> 
> Dana Taylor


Great! Glad it was of use!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

BTW - for those who may be on Facebook, I had to start a fan page, as I'm nearly at the 5000 person limit for my personal page, and am going to start trimming that back (I don't have time to maintain both - d'oh!). So if you're on FB, please come on by and sign up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> BTW - for those who may be on Facebook, I had to start a fan page, as I'm nearly at the 5000 person limit for my personal page, and am going to start trimming that back (I don't have time to maintain both - d'oh!). So if you're on FB, please come on by and sign up!


Facebook took up too much of my time, so I'm not there much, but I "fanned" you anyway.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Facebook took up too much of my time, so I'm not there much, but I "fanned" you anyway.


w00t! Thank you, dear lady!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm a fan. checked it out.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I'm a fan. checked it out.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Thanks, Ed! I saw your mug appear pretty quick on the list!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

*I just hit the publish button to send In Her Name: Legend Of The Sword to the Kindle Store!! W00t!*

I'll post the link when it goes live, unless somebody else beats me to it...


----------



## Jeff

Hooray!


----------



## geoffthomas

Looking forward to it Mike.


----------



## Annalog

Waiting eagerly!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just checked.  It's not there yet.


----------



## PraiseGod13

We "fans" are waiting..... still no luck..... can't wait for this book!!  We're having yet another midwest snowstorm right now.... I could run outside and end up with blue skin in a very short time in honor of the newest book's release.  Think I'll just stay inside with my Amazon gift card ready to One Click........


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just checked again a few minutes ago and not there yet.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

DTP says "Your content is being published. Most titles take 24 to 36 hours to become buyable." So, we'll see...


----------



## Anju 

Michael R. Hicks said:


> DTP says "Your content is being published. Most titles take 24 to 36 hours to become buyable." So, we'll see...


daddrat it! You mean I am going to have to wait until I get home from the horsepistol to get it, and hopefully can get on the computer then (according to the internet not supposed to "bend" 90 deg. for awhile) ARGHHHHHHHHH

BTW this is one I would actually spend whatever price there is for it!, well within reason,


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Anju No. 469 said:


> daddrat it! You mean I am going to have to wait until I get home from the horsepistol to get it, and hopefully can get on the computer then (according to the internet not supposed to "bend" 90 deg. for awhile) ARGHHHHHHHHH
> 
> BTW this is one I would actually spend whatever price there is for it!, well within reason,


LOL! Well, FYI, the price is set at $3.99. 

Also, I had an idea: I was thinking about giving away a print book in the series (winner's choice), autographed and all, to whomever snags the first copy. Only problem is how to "prove" who got it first? Any ideas?

Oh, and here's the link - it just went live!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gaaahhhh! I just clicked and it says "currently not available". . . . . . . .

<compulsively clicking every minute or two. . . .>


----------



## Neekeebee

Nope, not available yet.   (Yes, I realized Ann just checked 8 minutes ago.)

N


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No, I checked 8 minutes ago, and 7 minutes ago. . .and 6 minutes ago. . . .etc.  . . .etc. . . . .and 10 seconds ago. . .


----------



## Steph H

It's up now....


----------



## Annalog

I just got a copy! At least I got the Amazon.com Thank You screen and the confirmation e-mail (Fri, Feb 19, 2010 at 5:41 PM).   And my Kindle has now updated!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I bought it at 7:41. . . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann's in the lead - anybody beat her time?


----------



## Annalog

Ann, we bought it during the same minute! 
Anna


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Great Minds!  Do we get prizes, Mike?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann and Annalog, you beat me.  Just got it now.


----------



## Jeff

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Only problem is how to "prove" who got it first? Any ideas?


The email from Amazon has a date and time.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Jeff said:


> The email from Amazon has a date and time.


Ah! Okay, you have to post the time from your Amazon email (as opposed to whatever is on your watch, computer, etc.). That'll make it even. And yes, prizes: a signed copy of whichever book from the series (including Legend, when it goes to print) that you want.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Also, I have to confess that Ed inspired me (I'm not exactly sure what from, now) to have some little contest/giveaway thingies. So there will be other opportunities for goodies - I haven't ever done that in the past (not for any particular reason), but it seems like it should be fun!


----------



## Kristus412

I know I didn't get it first because I just got it and it's 8:13 pm but I'm so excited to read it. I've loved all the other ones.


----------



## Annalog

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Ah! Okay, you have to post the time from your Amazon email (as opposed to whatever is on your watch, computer, etc.). That'll make it even. And yes, prizes: a signed copy of whichever book from the series (including Legend, when it goes to print) that you want.


I posted the e-mail time (Mountain Standard) in my earlier post (#341) but I cannot get my Mail account to show seconds, only hours and minutes. Significant parts of my e-mail below with some info (such as address) removed:

from	Amazon.com <[email protected]>
reply-to	Nobody <[email protected]>
to	"[email protected]" <[email protected]>
date	Fri, Feb 19, 2010 at 5:41 PM
subject	Your Amazon.com Order (D01-nnnnnnn-nnnnnnn)
...
The following item is auto-delivered to your Kindle or other device. You can view more information about this order by clicking on the title on the Manage Your Kindle page at Amazon.com.
In Her Name: Legend Of The Sword [Kindle Edition] , Price: $3.99
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc. 
...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Don't worry about the seconds - if you, Anna, and Ann both got it at the same time, you both win goodies!


----------



## Annalog

I wasn't really worried about seconds. Reading the book is much more important! 

My February 2010 Book Count post has been updated.

_Wyrd Sisters_ by Terry Pratchett has gone on hold.  _In Her Name: Legend Of The Sword_ by Michael R. Hicks has been started.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Annalog said:


> I wasn't really worried about seconds. Reading the book is much more important!
> 
> My February 2010 Book Count post has been updated.
> 
> _Wyrd Sisters_ by Terry Pratchett has gone on hold.  _In Her Name: Legend Of The Sword_ by Michael R. Hicks has been started.


Cool! And good heavens, you're reading a LOT (at least compared to me). Now it'll be interesting to see who finishes it first...


----------



## Annalog

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Cool! And good heavens, you're reading a LOT (at least compared to me). Now it'll be interesting to see who finishes it first...


Yes, but I am not writing books for others to read! Also nearly half are audio books listened to while I commute.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Annalog said:


> Yes, but I am not writing books for others to read! Also nearly half are audio books listened to while I commute.


Ha! It's still a lot! 

Speaking of writing, I'm going to try and get up early tomorrow and let my fingers wander across the keyboard a bit to see where they decide to go...


----------



## Steph H

Well, I got it just before I posted, at 7:35 ET, but since I already have a signed copy  I'll bow out of the competition.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Well, I got it just before I posted, at 7:35 ET, but since I already have a signed copy  I'll bow out of the competition.


Yeah, you don't have to worry about that part of it! LOL!


----------



## Steph H

Pssst, Mike -- you need to update your sig!


----------



## Steph H

Michael R. Hicks said:



> Yeah, you don't have to worry about that part of it! LOL!


I just need to buy signed copies of the others now, so I'll have a full set!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> I just need to buy signed copies of the others now, so I'll have a full set!


Might want to wait to see what's in the next "thank you" box...


----------



## Steph H

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Might want to wait to see what's in the next "thank you" box...


----------



## geoffthomas

It may be 9:45 but I got my copy - woo hoo.
Thank you Mike.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

> From: Amazon.com [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Friday, February 19, 2010 7:41 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Your Amazon.com Order (D01-8409130-9852726)


Scrubbed my e-mail address but this is the header. Eastern Time zone. . . . . . .

I woulda been quicker but was briefly distracted by redeeming CC reward points for an Amazon GC. . . . .


----------



## Steph H

Ann in Arlington said:


> I woulda been quicker but was briefly distracted by redeeming CC reward points for an Amazon GC. . . . .


Heehee...we must have same/similar statement end dates, I did mine this morning (Woot!).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann in Arlington said:


> Scrubbed my e-mail address but this is the header. Eastern Time zone. . . . . . .
> 
> I woulda been quicker but was briefly distracted by redeeming CC reward points for an Amazon GC. . . . .


Cool! Okay, it looks like you and Anna got the goodies for this round! 

I assume you'd both like print copies of Legend? If so, as I mentioned to Ann earlier, just remind me - it's going to take a few weeks to get the print version out. Then I'll sign & send you copies...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes, please. . . . .it will go to my son. . . his name is Nick if you want to put that on it. . . .Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's probably going to be about a week before I can get to it  My GS is nagging me to catch up to him with Percy Jackson (I'm on Book 2), I'm reading a Dick Francis since he died, I'm in the middle of Jeff's epic series, and I have to write a Potter play this weekend for the Reader's Theater.

But, it's on my K and there just might be a night when I _want _to stay up until 2am.


----------



## jaspertyler

I just bought one too


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

jaspertyler said:


> I just bought one too


W00t!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's probably going to be about a week before I can get to it  My GS is nagging me to catch up to him with Percy Jackson (I'm on Book 2), I'm reading a Dick Francis since he died, I'm in the middle of Jeff's epic series, and I have to write a Potter play this weekend for the Reader's Theater.
> 
> But, it's on my K and there just might be a night when I _want _to stay up until 2am.


No worries! It's not going anywhere. I just don't want to hear any griping when you pull another all-nighter...


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Might want to wait to see what's in the next "thank you" box...


ooh, "thank you" box? that sounds like fun!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> ooh, "thank you" box? that sounds like fun!


It'll probably be a tad bigger than the last one...


----------



## me3boyz

Got my copy! Wiped out the last $2.02 on my gc balance too.  Have to finish the last Temeraire book out and read First Contact. Guess I won't be sleeping much.

P.S. Ordered it at 7:30pm PST, so I'm guessing I'm out of the race.  My youngest son had baseball practice & I like to watch. Except for one whiny boy, it's looking like an ok team.


----------



## Thumper

w00t! The Spouse Thingy is going to be very surprised when he picks up his Kindle at work tonight!


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> It'll probably be a tad bigger than the last one...


Cool. I need something fun.

Oh, and I can't wait to see how people like my alter ego!


----------



## Steph H

You're a pretty cool cat in there, Miss Scarlet...but don't forget, I'm just letting you borrow my dress for the avatar.


----------



## telracs

Steph H said:


> You're a pretty cool cat in there, Miss Scarlet...but don't forget, I'm just letting you borrow my dress for the avatar.


I'll be in black denim!


----------



## Neekeebee

Got my copy! 

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

me3boyz said:


> Got my copy! Wiped out the last $2.02 on my gc balance too.  Have to finish the last Temeraire book out and read First Contact. Guess I won't be sleeping much.


Another round with the "2 a.m. club"! I actually need to go and read the rest of the Temeraire books at some point. I read the first two, I think, then got sidetracked with this writing thing. Go figure... 



> P.S. Ordered it at 7:30pm PST, so I'm guessing I'm out of the race.  My youngest son had baseball practice & I like to watch. Except for one whiny boy, it's looking like an ok team.


Fear not! I think I'm going to do something at least monthly for fun. This was just a totally spur of the moment thing. There will be more chances for "stuff"...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> I'll be in black denim!


I'll have to write something else where your alter egos meet...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

> w00t! The Spouse Thingy is going to be very surprised when he picks up his Kindle at work tonight!





> Got my copy!


Hope y'all enjoy it!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

WOW! *Legend Of The Sword* is ranked 1,677 in the Amazon Kindle store this morning - and the description hasn't even shown up yet! I hope everybody won't be disappointed to read that the story is really about human-alien water balloon fights...


----------



## Steph H

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I'll have to write something else where your alter egos meet...


Absolutely!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

WAHOO!!!  Kongrats, Mike!!  On my way to the book store to get my copy.... happy day for us readers!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

PraiseGod13 said:


> WAHOO!!! Kongrats, Mike!! On my way to the book store to get my copy.... happy day for us readers!!!


Yay! Hope ya enjoy it! 

Hope to find some time today to start writing whatever's next. Have a brief breather while I'm waiting on the ISBN to arrive for the print version...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Michael R. Hicks said:


> WOW! *Legend Of The Sword* is ranked 1,677 in the Amazon Kindle store this morning - and the description hasn't even shown up yet! I hope everybody won't be disappointed to read that the story is really about human-alien water balloon fights...


Well, you know. . . . .that could appeal to a certain demographic. . . .especially if those big blue alien girls are wearing tight white t-shirts. . . . .

<slapping self in anticipation of response to this post>


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow - Ann.

I will just leave it alone and walk away from it.

Got my copy Mike.
Now to do some serious reading.


----------



## Annalog

scarlet said:


> Oh, and I can't wait to see how people like my alter ego!


Scarlet, I met your alter ego last night; this morning she is even more interesting. I am leaving to donate blood at the Red Cross. I am sure she will keep my heart pumping so that the donation will complete in record time!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, you know. . . . .that could appeal to a certain demographic. . . .especially if those big blue alien girls are wearing tight white t-shirts. . . . .
> 
> <slapping self in anticipation of response to this post>


Oh. Dear. LOL!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Purchazzzzed!

Ed Patttttttterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Purchazzzzed!
> 
> Ed Patttttttterson


Thanks, Ed! Hope you enjoy the scene of hunky guys tossing water-balloons at one another while the blue-skinned female warriors cheer them on...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Page, please? (oh, Kindle-nutz, I meant location number, please?)

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I'll have to write something else where your alter egos meet...


darn tooting you do!


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, you know. . . . .that could appeal to a certain demographic. . . .especially if those big blue alien girls are wearing tight white t-shirts. . . . .
> 
> <slapping self in anticipation of response to this post>


And the humans are all in tight black denim and little red dresses?


----------



## telracs

Annalog said:


> Scarlet, I met your alter ego last night; this morning she is even more interesting. I am leaving to donate blood at the Red Cross. I am sure she will keep my heart pumping so that the donation will complete in record time!


thanks. I'm kind of fond of her. Can't wait till get through the whole book!


----------



## sherylb

Got it Mike!!!     Congratulations!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

sherylb said:


> Got it Mike!!!   Congratulations!


W00t! Enjoy!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> darn tooting you do!


Hmmm... <fingers are fidgeting>


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Hmmm... <fingers are fidgeting>


Start 'em fidgeting over the keyboard, dear.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> Start 'em fidgeting over the keyboard, dear.


perhaps after the basketball game and various errands. D'oh!


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> perhaps after the basketball game and various errands. D'oh!


during the game?


----------



## Steph H

Instead of errands?


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> Scarlet, I met your alter ego last night; this morning she is even more interesting. I am leaving to donate blood at the Red Cross. I am sure she will keep my heart pumping so that the donation will complete in record time!





scarlet said:


> thanks. I'm kind of fond of her. Can't wait till get through the whole book!


I was right. The donation was completed in near record time. It has been almost 20 years since I finished the 'pint' so quickly!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Annalog said:


> I was right. The donation was completed in near record time. It has been almost 20 years since I finished the 'pint' so quickly!


Hmmm, last time I finished a pint, it was at a pub! 



> during the game?


That would be like trying to write during an artillery barrage, with the basketball booming up and down the court, pursued by this mass of 9 and 10 year-old boys, screaming and hooting. "Incominnng...!"


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> That would be like trying to write during an artillery barrage, with the basketball booming up and down the court, pursued by this mass of 9 and 10 year-old boys, screaming and hooting. "Incominnng...!"


Sorry, didn't realize you were GOING to a game, thought you were just WATCHING one.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> Sorry, didn't realize you were GOING to a game, thought you were just WATCHING one.


No, our youngest is doing basketball this season. The boys once asked me, "What are your favorite sports teams?" I told them, "Whichever ones you're on." Past that, I have absolutely no interest in sports. I must've been left out of the line for those genes!


----------



## Annalog

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Hmmm, last time I finished a pint, it was at a pub!


LOL It used to be that after donating blood I was told to avoid caffeinated and alcoholic beverages and to not smoke for 12 or so hours. Now the recommendation is to drink an extra four glasses (8 oz) of nonalcoholic liquids.  (Edit: No mention of avoiding alcoholic beverages or smoking. Of course, since I don't smoke and rarely drink alcohol, it did not make a difference to my behavior. )

For years I had a goal to see my name posted on the 10 gallon board. Somehow I missed that; however my name is currently posted on the 11 gallon board.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> No, our youngest is doing basketball this season. The boys once asked me, "What are your favorite sports teams?" I told them, "Whichever ones you're on." Past that, I have absolutely no interest in sports. I must've been left out of the line for those genes!


Smart man. You stay out of that ESPN room set aside for the Kreelan males.


----------



## Kristus412

Just finished this while at work. Completely enjoyed it was a little sad in places but so good. When is the next one out?   There is a next one right...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Smart man. You stay out of that ESPN room set aside for the Kreelan males.


Definitely no worries about THAT!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Kristus412 said:


> Just finished this while at work. Completely enjoyed it was a little sad in places but so good. When is the next one out?  There is a next one right...


HOLY COW! You finished that one fast!! Here it takes me months to write 'em, and y'all zip through them in a few hours...  Glad that you enjoyed it, and thanks so much for the review on Amazon (for everyone else, please consider doing one on Amazon or wherever - that's my best form of "advertising"). W00t!

Yes, there will be at least one more book after _Legend_, but that's where I'm sort of waffling. My plan had been to skip roughly 70 years ahead and write the last book that'll lead into where the omnibus and Empire start. Unfortunately, that would leave behind all the characters of the current "generation". Scarlet (of the green skin and red dress!) suggested perhaps a collection of short stories focusing on certain characters to bridge the gap, which I thought might be cool, but there's also certainly enough fodder (I think) for another book or two. I just don't want to make it boring - (war, war, and more war!) - by the time we roll into Empire.

But I'm open to suggestions on that... 

BTW - Anna had asked if I wanted to know if I wanted folks to let me know if they found any bloopers: YES, PLEASE. You don't have to actively look for them, but if you happen to notice anything, just PM me and I'll collect up the changes for a "bug fix" for future readers.

Okay, back to eating pancakes!!


----------



## Chad Winters

Ok bought it.....still have to read the first prequel.....is this a prequel too?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Ok bought it.....still have to read the first prequel.....is this a prequel too?


Yep! _First Contact_ is the first one chronologically in the human-Kreelan war. _Legend Of The Sword_ picks up the story about six months after the end of that. Then there's about a hundred years (give or take a decade or two!) between the end of _Legend_ and the start of the omnibus edition (and the standalone first part of the book, _Empire_).

I'm still sorting out what to do next: I was just going to write a last novel to segue the story into where the omnibus and Empire take off, but might write at least one more to carry along some of the current characters, depending on reader feedback, of course!


----------



## telracs

I think my alter ego of the black denim would also suggest the short story collection. Actually, she'd probably just


Spoiler



beat you until you wrote it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> I think my alter ego of the black denim would also suggest the short story collection. Actually, she'd probably just
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> beat you until you wrote it.


Yeah, she doesn't mess around, much, does she? Big meanie!!


----------



## GreenThumb

Got my copy!  Yayayayayay!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

GreenThumb said:


> Got my copy! Yayayayayay!


Woo-hoo! Hope ya enjoy it!


----------



## Kristus412

Michael R. Hicks said:


> HOLY COW! You finished that one fast!! Here it takes me months to write 'em, and y'all zip through them in a few hours...  Glad that you enjoyed it, and thanks so much for the review on Amazon (for everyone else, please consider doing one on Amazon or wherever - that's my best form of "advertising"). W00t!
> 
> Yes, there will be at least one more book after _Legend_, but that's where I'm sort of waffling. My plan had been to skip roughly 70 years ahead and write the last book that'll lead into where the omnibus and Empire start. Unfortunately, that would leave behind all the characters of the current "generation". Scarlet (of the green skin and red dress!) suggested perhaps a collection of short stories focusing on certain characters to bridge the gap, which I thought might be cool, but there's also certainly enough fodder (I think) for another book or two. I just don't want to make it boring - (war, war, and more war!) - by the time we roll into Empire.
> 
> But I'm open to suggestions on that...
> 
> BTW - Anna had asked if I wanted to know if I wanted folks to let me know if they found any bloopers: YES, PLEASE. You don't have to actively look for them, but if you happen to notice anything, just PM me and I'll collect up the changes for a "bug fix" for future readers.
> 
> Okay, back to eating pancakes!!


After I wrote it and submitted it I thought I might need to go back and change it because I mentioned wanted to see more of


Spoiler



Scarlet


 then realized it was technically a spoiler


Spoiler



since there are several parts where her survival is in question.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Kristus412 said:


> After I wrote it and submitted it I thought I might need to go back and change it because I mentioned wanted to see more of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet
> 
> 
> then realized it was technically a spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> since there are several parts where her survival is in question.


LOL! Well, we'll let that one slide...


----------



## Annalog

I just finished _In Her Name: Legend of the Sword_ and definitely enjoyed it. I would be interested in reading more about the current generation of characters whether it is a short story collection or additional books within or outside the current series structure. Based on comments in the "Forward" the characters will tell you what would be best.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Well, I wanted to do something special to celebrate the release of _Legend Of The Sword_ (and also do a bit of totally shameless self-promotion), so I decided to offer the complete novel of _In Her Name: Empire_ for FREE on Smashwords for the next month to help introduce folks to the IHN universe (which, after talking to Steph and Scarlet, may be considerably larger over time than I had at first thought!).

So let your friends know - and here's the download link. Enjoy!


----------



## Jeff

I forgot to post that I'd finished _Legend Of The Sword_ and enjoyed it. Good job, Mike. You're a gifted writer.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Jeff said:


> I forgot to post that I'd finished _Legend Of The Sword_ and enjoyed it. Good job, Mike. You're a gifted writer.


Thanks, Jeff!!


----------



## Steph H

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Well, I wanted to do something special to celebrate the release of _Legend Of The Sword_ (and also do a bit of totally shameless self-promotion), so I decided to offer the complete novel of _In Her Name: Empire_ for FREE on Smashwords for the next month to help introduce folks to the IHN universe (which, after talking to Steph and Scarlet, may be considerably larger over time than I had at first thought!).
> 
> So let your friends know - and here's the download link. Enjoy!


Oooh, that's a lovely offer, Mike! My sister, whom I indefinitely loaned my second Kindle to, says she's not much into sci-fi, but I'm going to send her the link and urge her to try it anyway since it's so much more than just sci-fi...

(More IHN! More IHN! More IHN!  )


----------



## telracs

Steph H said:


> More IHN! More IHN! More IHN!


MORE!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> MORE!


Okay, okay! The first 1500 words are done on the next one... 

And have people feel free to pass the link around or even the files - get 'em hooked on the first one! LOL!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I need some help! Post pics of people you think look like what you pictured some of the characters from First Contact and Legend. I need some ideas for:

Valentina
Roland Mills
Ichiro Sato
Steph (Sato!)
Colonel Sparks
Colonel Grishin


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I know he's not Japanese, but this is how I pictured Ichiro.










So sad about his son Andrew committing suicide.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I know he's not Japanese, but this is how I pictured Ichiro.


Huh! Interesting!



> So sad about his son Andrew committing suicide.


Yeah, that was terrible. Such a tragic waste...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Maybe my memory is Fawlty Towers, but this is close to how I see Roland Mills.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I hope everybody won't be disappointed to read that the story is really about human-alien water balloon fights...


There really aren't enough books about human-alien water balloon fights.... 

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Maybe my memory is Fawlty Towers, but this is close to how I see Roland Mills.


OMG! He's a bit old for Mills, but no doubt has the right attitude!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There really aren't enough books about human-alien water balloon fights....


And the next book starts out with one! <sploosh!>


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I need some help! Post pics of people you think look like what you pictured some of the characters from First Contact and Legend. I need some ideas for:
> 
> Valentina
> Roland Mills
> Ichiro Sato
> Steph (Sato!)
> Colonel Sparks
> Colonel Grishin


Excuse me, you don't know what Valentina looks like? Actually, I think Steph looks my avatar, but not green.


----------



## Steph H

Michael R. Hicks said:


> OMG! He's a bit old for Mills, but no doubt has the right attitude!!


Actually, I see that guy more as Colonel Sparks...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> OMG! He's a bit old for Mills, but no doubt has the right attitude!!


Yes, Robert Shaw is too old in that photo, but he looks right.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> Excuse me, you don't know what Valentina looks like? Actually, I think Steph looks my avatar, but not green.


Just looking for impressions, dear green red-clad lady...


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Just looking for impressions, dear green red-clad lady...


Angelina Jolie without the tatoos.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> Angelina Jolie without the tatoos.


LOL! Well, that wouldn't be bad...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good night, folks.  I'm going to bed and cozy up with Legend of the Sword.  I'll let you know when I come up for air.


----------



## Steph H

scarlet said:


> Angelina Jolie without the tatoos.


Funny, I was kind of thinking her too, for Valentina/Scarlet....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good night, folks. I'm going to bed and cozy up with Legend of the Sword. I'll let you know when I come up for air.


'Night, Gertie! We'll expect a post from you at 2 a.m....


----------



## telracs

Steph H said:


> Funny, I was kind of thinking her too, for Valentina/Scarlet....


Thanks dear. And I hope you like my avatar for *your* alter ego. But not green of course!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Funny, I was kind of thinking her too, for Valentina/Scarlet....


Interesting. I should've done this earlier. Aside from a couple characters, I never have a good idea of what they look like in my head. Of course, since my head is empty, it's no wonder...


----------



## Steph H

scarlet said:


> Thanks dear. And I hope you like my avatar for *your* alter ego. But not green of course!


Indeed! But no, not green. 



Michael R. Hicks said:


> Interesting. I should've done this earlier. Aside from a couple characters, I never have a good idea of what they look like in my head. Of course, since my head is empty, it's no wonder...


I actually didn't have anyone in mind for any characters until you asked...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

How's this guy for Roland Mills


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How's this guy for Roland Mills


I like it! Especially the overalls!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I like it! Especially the overalls!


He's a multi-tasker. Worthy opponent of Tesh-Dar, TV show host, and fixer of faulty construction.


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How's this guy for Roland Mills


PERFECT!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hey, Scarlet.  I just met you on St. Petersburg.  Sure hope Mike doesn't kill you off.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hey, Scarlet. I just met you on St. Petersburg. Sure hope Mike doesn't kill you off.


Ha! No spoilers! 

And the first draft chapter of the next book is done. Steph and Scarlet, check your email...


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hey, Scarlet. I just met you on St. Petersburg. Sure hope Mike doesn't kill you off.


Sorry, can't comment.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Ha! No spoilers!





scarlet said:


> Sorry, can't comment.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

My, what big eyes you have!


----------



## telracs

Actually, I like that picture for my mental image of Scarlet!


----------



## Steph H

Michael R. Hicks said:


> And the first draft chapter of the next book is done. Steph and Scarlet, check your email...










Not in my email yet...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scarlet said:


> Actually, I like that picture for my mental image of Scarlet!


It's the "scarlet" eyes.


----------



## telracs

Steph H said:


> Not in my email yet...


Nor in mine. BTW, love the emoticon, Steph!


----------



## Steph H

Thanks! I like collecting fun emoticons, and I load 'em up on to my website so I can use them on other sites and my bloggies.

I just got the email from Mikey, even though it has a time stamp of 2.5 hours ago.  Must have been on the slow web-train...

Hmmm....read first chapter of new book, or pay bills...what to do, what to do...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Hmmm....read first chapter of new book, or pay bills...what to do, what to do...


Oh, now THAT should be an easy one to answer...!


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh, now THAT should be an easy one to answer...!


I PM'ed her MY answer....


----------



## Steph H

Like you guys thought I was serious...ha! I did have to finish doing some book management stuff on my Kindle first, though, while I'm watching the Olympic hockey game. But now I'm done reading the first chapter, and I'll tease everyone else by saying it sounds like it's going to be a heckuva story!! (Did we expect anything less from Mike?) And I'm so pleased you took our suggestions to continue in the same timeframe...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Like you guys thought I was serious...ha! I did have to finish doing some book management stuff on my Kindle first, though, while I'm watching the Olympic hockey game. But now I'm done reading the first chapter, and I'll tease everyone else by saying it sounds like it's going to be a heckuva story!! (Did we expect anything less from Mike?) And I'm so pleased you took our suggestions to continue in the same timeframe...


Well, the fear of being beaten if I didn't had a lot to do with it! 

To be honest, I think this one's going to be better than FC or LoS -


Spoiler



I suspect a bit of romance coming to the fore in this one at some point to make the ladies happy


...


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Well, the fear of being beaten if I didn't had a lot to do with it!
> 
> To be honest, I think this one's going to be better than FC or LoS -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect a bit of romance coming to the fore in this one at some point to make the ladies happy
> 
> 
> ...


OOH, romance! And who threatened to beat you?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> OOH, romance! And who threatened to beat you?


I think the beatings were implied...but, what the hey, the story must go on! Speaking of which, my fingers are telling me I need to go start on chapter 2...!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Good grief! I just checked the stats on the downloads for IHN: Empire on Smashwords, which is now a freebie, and there have been over *400* downloads just today!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Good grief! I just checked the stats on the downloads for IHN: Empire on Smashwords, which is now a freebie, and there have been over *400* downloads just today!!


Exciting. And we know they'll all be hooked.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Exciting. And we know they'll all be hooked.


Now I just need for James Cameron to call...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Now I just need for James Cameron to call...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


Dang! I thought I heard my iPhone ringing!!


----------



## Jeff

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Good grief! I just checked the stats on the downloads for IHN: Empire on Smashwords, which is now a freebie, and there have been over *400* downloads just today!!


Congratulations, Mike. That should move it to the number one best seller position in science fiction within another day.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Jeff said:


> Congratulations, Mike. That should move it to the number one best seller position in science fiction within another day.


Oh. You know, I hadn't even thought of that. I had just assumed that Smashwords didn't count rank positions for free books. Ah, well - the more, the merrier!


----------



## Jeff

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I had just assumed that Smashwords didn't count rank positions for free books.


Hmm. You could be right. It'll be interesting to watch.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Jeff said:


> Hmm. You could be right. It'll be interesting to watch.


Well, either way, I'm just hoping it'll help get the word out as sort of a "super sample" that'll get more folks interested in the other books...


----------



## Jeff

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Well, either way, I'm just hoping it'll help get the word out as sort of a "super sample" that'll get more folks interested in the other books...


Getting 400 new readers in a single day can't possibly be a bad thing.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Just for fun, I decided to drop the prices of all my In Her Name series books for the rest of March! The new prices are already in effect at Mobipocket.com, and should be posted on the Kindle Store by tomorrow. Enjoy (and tell your friends)!


----------



## telracs

If you keep dropping your prices, how are you gonna afford to buy me chocolate?


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> If you keep dropping your prices, how are you gonna afford to buy me chocolate?


He must be counting on volume. Book sales I mean, not chocolate.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> If you keep dropping your prices, how are you gonna afford to buy me chocolate?


I don't think that's something you have to worry about! 



> He must be counting on volume. Book sales I mean, not chocolate.


In theory, yes. This is one of my periodic tests, just to see if changing the price makes any difference. It hasn't in the past, but every once in a while I feel compelled to give it a try. But if there isn't a pretty significant upswing in sales by the end of the month, I'll just bump up the prices again...


----------



## talleylynn

I clicked on your link to the Kindle store and two listings of In Her Name Omnibus edition came up - 
the first one is dated April 11, 2008 and is selling for $3.99
the second one is dated May 1, 2008 and is selling for $4.99.

What is the difference between these two editions besides price? When I see confusing listings like this, I usually back away and don't purchase. I've had several experiences with badly formatted books and there is no way to tell if I am buying a clean copy or why there are two editions released so close together.


----------



## Jeff

talleylynn said:


> What is the difference between these two editions besides price? When I see confusing listings like this, I usually back away and don't purchase. I've had several experiences with badly formatted books and there is no way to tell if I am buying a clean copy or why there are two editions released so close together.


One listing is from Amazon's Mobipocket and a second from Amazon's Digital Text Platform. This occurs frequently. In most cases the files are identical. Rather than backing away when in doubt, if you receive a badly formatted book I would advise you to contact Amazon's Customer Support and ask for a refund.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

talleylynn said:


> What is the difference between these two editions besides price? When I see confusing listings like this, I usually back away and don't purchase. I've had several experiences with badly formatted books and there is no way to tell if I am buying a clean copy or why there are two editions released so close together.


Jeff is correct. I apologize for the confusion, but I'm going to blame it a bit on Amazon! 

Actually, I strongly suspect this phenomenon will come to an end in the near future: Amazon (which owns Mobipocket) will likely eventually close them down; a while ago they stopped permitting new publishers to join on.

In addition to Jeff's advice about returning a book that's formatted poorly, remember one of the Kindle's greatest benefits: free sample downloads. If you're not sure, download the sample and scope it out. If the format or the story is crapola, zap it and keep looking.

In the case of these two versions, they're identical in all respects but price: for some strange reason, Amazon discounts the version distributed via Mobipocket, but not the one sold directly via Amazon's DTP service. Go figure!

Anyway, scope out the sample and see what you think (and if you like it, grab the cheaper one and save a buck).


----------



## talleylynn

Thanks for clearing that up. I did, in fact, download a sample of the book back when it was $8.99 and there was only one copy to choose from at Amazon. I think that's when the omnibus edition first came out. When I read the sample it appeared to be a book about space wars, which didn't interest me at the time, but I don't remember anything being wrong with the formatting then. 

Lately, I've read some talk here on Kindleboards about the book being more of a people story than a war story; and that caught my attention. And then I noticed this thread announcing a price reduction. Now that I know what's going on, I'm willing to take a chance on it. I've purchased a copy and it is now one of my TBRs. Thanks again.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

talleylynn said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I did, in fact, download a sample of the book back when it was $8.99 and there was only one copy to choose from at Amazon. I think that's when the omnibus edition first came out. When I read the sample it appeared to be a book about space wars, which didn't interest me at the time, but I don't remember anything being wrong with the formatting then.
> 
> Lately, I've read some talk here on Kindleboards about the book being more of a people story than a war story; and that caught my attention. And then I noticed this thread announcing a price reduction. Now that I know what's going on, I'm willing to take a chance on it. I've purchased a copy and it is now one of my TBRs. Thanks again.


Awesome! And it's actually more of a love story, set during an interstellar war, and has a little bit of everything mixed in. So, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just to let you know I posted my review at Amazon. Should show up tomorrow.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just to let you know I posted my review at Amazon. Should show up tomorrow.


Gertie -

Awesome as always!! And it's already up with the other reviews...!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Gertie -
> 
> Awesome as always!! And it's already up with the other reviews...!


That was fast. Glad you liked it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Mike,
I am finally back to the Legend of the Sword.
Magnificent as always.
Gosh I cannot tell you how glad I am that I bought a Kindle and stumbled into KB so that I could find the excellent writers that "live" here.  Some of you are incredible.

By the way, has the Chinese embassy called and complained about them being blamed for causing the big war on Terra?

Just wonderin......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> Mike,
> I am finally back to the Legend of the Sword.
> Magnificent as always.
> Gosh I cannot tell you how glad I am that I bought a Kindle and stumbled into KB so that I could find the excellent writers that "live" here. Some of you are incredible.


Just as there are incredible readers here on KB!  And glad you're enjoying it!



> By the way, has the Chinese embassy called and complained about them being blamed for causing the big war on Terra?
> 
> Just wonderin......


"It was all just a big misunderstanding. Really..."


----------

